# can u lose weight by smoking marijuana?



## Dynghetti (Mar 7, 2007)

ca nu ?


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 7, 2007)

Ummm, you can lose weight _while_ smoking pot but I doubt you lose weigh _by_ smoking pot....

I don't recommend either.


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 7, 2007)

Right .. like ReproMan said it's possible to lose weight while smoking pot, so long as you were in a caloric deficit (but that may be hard if your susceptible  to getting the 'munchies').

All the case studies I've looked at have stated that weight gain is more than likely while smoking marijuana.


----------



## largepkg (Mar 7, 2007)

Not sure about that more than likely crap. I eat anything in sight when I smoke.


----------



## TehBiggestLuzer (Mar 7, 2007)

Lol Are U Serioius?  If you want to lose weight so bad have some coke or meth .  You might look like the walking dead but at least you will be skinny!


----------



## Jodi (Mar 7, 2007)

And lets not forget it can lower testosterone.


----------



## goob (Mar 7, 2007)

largepkg said:


> Not sure about that more than likely crap. I eat anything in sight when I smoke.



I hear that. Most powerful appetitte stimulator known to man.


----------



## the nut (Mar 7, 2007)

Sure, I know a lot lot of people who smoke pot instead of drinking booze when they are on a cut. Just drink lot's of water, it always controlled the munchies when I used to smoke.


----------



## ABCs (Mar 7, 2007)

I have been toking more on the MJ now that I don't drink anymore and I am still on a cut. I just use self control and drink lots of water.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 7, 2007)

Good...Lord...

This guy just single handedly brought down the mean IQ of this planet by two points.


----------



## Dynghetti (Mar 7, 2007)

TehBiggestLuzer said:


> Lol Are U Serioius?  If you want to lose weight so bad have some coke or meth .  You might look like the walking dead but at least you will be skinny!



id rather be fat then die 

marijuana is aite for me ill just keep smoking that. today my heart was beating like 50% heart rate for like 6 hours


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 7, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Good...Lord...
> 
> This guy just single handedly brought down the mean IQ of this planet by two points.



Not really .. it's actually a pretty good question.
Marijuana raises your heart rate by about 40BPM (along with messing around with your blood pressure), so some might think it would help burn a few calories here and there (assuming they didn't eat the munchies). But to have an increased Heart Rate of only 40BPM for an hour or so isn't going to burn anything significant.


----------



## ABCs (Mar 7, 2007)

Tom_B said:


> Not really .. it's actually a pretty good question.
> Marijuana raises your heart rate by about 40BPM (along with messing around with your blood pressure), so some might think it would help burn a few calories here and there (assuming they didn't eat the munchies). But to have an increased Heart Rate of only 40BPM for an hour or so isn't going to burn anything significant.



 The solution? MORE WEEEED.


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 7, 2007)

And then you get horrible panick/anxiety attacks and your Heart rate goes up to 170BPM and you think your having a heart attack .. not a fun time!! .. LOL trust me on that one !! hahaha


----------



## Nate K (Mar 7, 2007)

Tom_B said:


> Not really .. it's actually a pretty good question.
> Marijuana raises your heart rate by about 40BPM (along with messing around with your blood pressure), so some might think it would help burn a few calories here and there (assuming they didn't eat the munchies). But to have an increased Heart Rate of only 40BPM for an hour or so isn't going to burn anything significant.




I doubt.  Maybe for some non-regular smoker that they made smoke pot in a lab then tested his heart rate.  He/she might be a little nervous.


----------



## danzik17 (Mar 7, 2007)

Back to the original question though, I wouldn't even consider it.  It just sounds like a sort of wish for an easy solution, and everyone knows quick/easy solutions for proper fat loss just don't exist.

Not only that, smoking is proven to cause cancer, not to mention the plethora of other lung or mouth related problems that can arise.


----------



## Nate K (Mar 7, 2007)

Jodi said:


> And lets not forget it can lower testosterone.



What makes you think that?


----------



## Nate K (Mar 7, 2007)

danzik17 said:


> Not only that, smoking is proven to cause cancer, not to mention the plethora of other lung or mouth related problems that can arise.



Thats excessive tobacco smoking.  You will not get cancer/lung/or mouth related problems from responsible marijuana smoking.


----------



## danzik17 (Mar 7, 2007)

Nate K said:


> Thats excessive tobacco smoking.  You will not get cancer/lung/or mouth related problems from responsible marijuana smoking.



I haven't done any kind of research into this, nor am I really interested to quite honestly since I have never and will never smoke anything, so I can't really comment on that.

I just really have a difficult time believing that filling your lungs with something other than air is harmless.


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 7, 2007)

Nate Read This and This .. theres many studies proving that Marijuana use raises Your heart rate by about 40 beats per minute.


----------



## Rhyno (Mar 7, 2007)

danzik17 said:


> I just really have a difficult time believing that filling your lungs with something other than air is harmless.



you are right. it does harm you, but so does filling up your stomach with alcohol and killing off braincells. 

the difference is, if you smoke and have self control and do not stuff your face. you will not consume as many calories as if you did drinking. 

if this is something that is important to you then smoking is a better option than drinking.

just keep in mind over consumption of anything is bad for you, people that use either weed or booze recreationally are in the lower %ile of risk of damaging thier bodies than those who drink or smoke every day.

i would recomend researching what the drug can do to you and if you truely belive you can live with the result of using then it is your choice.


----------



## Dynghetti (Mar 7, 2007)

danzik17 said:


> Back to the original question though, I wouldn't even consider it.  It just sounds like a sort of wish for an easy solution, and everyone knows quick/easy solutions for proper fat loss just don't exist.
> 
> Not only that, smoking is proven to cause cancer, not to mention the plethora of other lung or mouth related problems that can arise.



nobody has ever died from smoking weed.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 7, 2007)

I think everyone should smoke weed.


----------



## Nate K (Mar 7, 2007)

Tom_B said:


> Nate Read This and This .. theres many studies proving that Marijuana use raises Your heart rate by about 40 beats per minute.



They say that smoking can be potentially dangerous for people with blood pressure/heart problems.  THey are trying really hard to find the negatives.  Marijuana is sometimes prescribed to people to help them.


----------



## Nate K (Mar 7, 2007)

Dynghetti said:


> nobody has ever died from smoking weed.




That is an overstatement but I do agree that it is a very safe thing.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 7, 2007)

Nate K said:


> What makes you think that?


Oh gee....I don't know.  http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.fcgi?cmd=Retrieve&db=PubMed&list_uids=6316036&dopt=Abstract


----------



## Nate K (Mar 7, 2007)

danzik17 said:


> I just really have a difficult time believing that filling your lungs with something other than air is harmless.




When you think about it weed smoking is a very natural process....all types of cultures have smoked plants for ritual/bonding type purposes.  I would understand being against it if I felt it hindered cardiovascular efficiency but I don't....at least in reasonable amounts.


----------



## Nate K (Mar 7, 2007)

Received 3 January 1983;  Revised 23 May 1983 I don't mean to hate, this smiley is hateful.

By how much..possibly a neglible amount? I couldnt read the full article


One marijuana cigarrete of medicinal weed (high grade stuff) in one session by one person is a large amount of marijuana! 


"Clinical studies have given contradictory reports on the effect of smoking marijuana on the plasma levels of testosterone in males."


----------



## Jodi (Mar 7, 2007)

So ahhh.....how does a study in 84 differ than now?  Marijuana is still marijuana 24 years ago and testosterone was still testosterone.  The effects aren't going to be any different 24 years later.

Anyone seriously think that smoking pot is ok, really ought to go back to school to re-educate unless they already burnt their brain cells out.    I did enough drugs in my day to bring many of you crawling to your knees but I never once thought it was OK to do.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 7, 2007)

> Clinical studies have given contradictory reports on the effect of smoking marijuana on the plasma levels of testosterone in males. *A reanalysis of existing data established that testosterone levels are depressed both after smoking one marijuana cigarette and after intravenous infusion* of delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol, a pharmacologically active component of marijuana. Simulation of the marijuana interaction, under the assumption that delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol inhibits testosterone production or secretion, suggests a minimum of 24 hours are required for testosterone to return to pre-smoking levels. A series of clinical studies are specified to clarify the nature of the interaction.


Hmmmm.....


----------



## ABCs (Mar 7, 2007)

Nate K said:


> When you think about it weed smoking is a very natural process....all types of cultures have smoked plants for ritual/bonding type purposes.  I would understand being against it if I felt it hindered cardiovascular efficiency but I don't....at least in reasonable amounts.



Nate, no worries man. I smoke once and awhile instead of drinking. I know I would rather smoke a few puffs on some buds than drink 600 empty cals of beer and not to mention save my liver.


----------



## Nate K (Mar 7, 2007)

ABCs said:


> Nate, no worries man. I smoke once and awhile instead of drinking. I know I would rather smoke a few puffs on some buds than drink 600 empty cals of beer and not to mention save my liver.



 And hangovers and whatnot.


----------



## Nate K (Mar 7, 2007)

Effects of chronic marijuana use on testosterone, luteinizing hormone, follicle stimulating hormone, prolactin and cortisol in men and women.

Block RI, Farinpour R, Schlechte JA.

Department of Anesthesia, College of Medicine, University of Iowa, Iowa City 52242.

To investigate possible effects of chronic marijuana use on reproductive and stress hormones, we assayed testosterone, luteinizing hormone, follicle stimulating hormone, prolactin, and cortisol in 93 men and 56 women with a mean (+/- S.E.) age of 23.5 +/- 0.4 years. Hormone values were compared among groups of subjects stratified according to frequency of marijuana use (frequent, moderate and infrequent; N = 27, 18, and 30, respectively) and non-using controls (N = 74). Chronic marijuana use showed no significant effect on hormone concentrations in either men or women.


Serum testosterone concentrations in cannabis and opiate users

[Article in German]

Friedrich G, Nepita W, Andre T.

Institut fur Rechtsmedizin, Universitat Freiburg.

The object of this study was to establish possible influences of long-term cannabis usage on plasma testosterone levels. The plasma testosterone levels of 66 male Pakistani who for years had smoked cannabis daily or drank cannabis regularly where measured after chronic and acute intake of the drug and compared with a material of 41 normal controls, i.e. persons who did not use cannabis. An evaluation of the results showed that there were no significant differences between the two groups. No influence of long-term cannabis usage on plasma testosterone levels was found. Furthermore we wished to find out wether long-term heroin abuse showed an effect on plasma testosterone levels. The concentrations of testosterone in the plasma of 102 heroin addicts assigned to a Methadone Program were measured and compared with the values of 29 male healthy students as controls. Plasma testosterone levels were found to be significantly decreased in heroin addicts as compared to controls.
__________________



(1) NO BRAIN DAMAGE SEEN IN MARIJUANA-EXPOSED MONKEYS


Two new scientific studies have failed to find evidence 

of brain damage in monkeys exposed to marijuana, undercutting 

claims that marijuana causes brain damage in humans.

The studies were conducted by two independent 

research groups. The first, conducted by Dr. William Slikker, 

Jr. and others at the National Center for Toxicological Research 

in Arkansas examined some 64 rhesus monkeys, half of which 

were exposed to daily or weekly doses of marijuana smoke for 

a year. The other, by Gordon T. Pryor and Charles Rebert at SRI 

International in Menlo Park, California, which is still 

unpublished, looked at over 30 rhesus monkeys that had inhaled 

marijuana one to three times a day over periods of 6 to 12 

months. Neither study found evidence of structural or 

neurochemical changes in the brains of the monkeys when 

examined a few months after cessation of smoking.

The new results cast doubt on earlier studies 

purporting to show brain damage in animals. The most famous 

of these was a study by Dr. Robert Heath, who claimed to find 

brain damage in three monkeys heavily exposed to cannabis. 

Heath's results failed to win general acceptance in the 

scientific community because of the small number of subjects, 

questionable controls, and heavy doses. 

Subsequent rat experiments by Dr. Slikker and others 

reported persistent structural changes in the brain cells of 

rats chronically exposed to THC. The studies did not show that 

pot kills brain cells, as alleged by some pot critics, but they 

did show degeneration of the nerve connections between brain 

cells in the hippocampus, where THC is known to be active. 

Although scientists have regarded the animal evidence 

as inconclusive, some critics have cited it as proof that pot 

causes brain damage in humans. Thus Andrew Mecca, the 

director of California Department of Alcohol and Drug Abuse, 

recently stated on the Ron Reagan, Jr. talk show (Sep. 2, 1991) 

that marijuana "leaves a black protein substance in the 

synaptic cleft" of brain cells, a claim apparently based on 

Heath's monkeys. When asked by a NORML member for his 

evidence, Mecca sent a list of three references, none of which 

turned out to have anything to do with brain damage.

Although the new monkey studies found no physical 

brain damage, they did observe behavioral changes from 

.00marijuana. Slikker's group found that monkeys exposed once a 

day to the human equivalent of four or five joints showed 

persistent effects throughout the day. Slikker says that the 

effects faded gradually after they were taken off marijuana, 

and were not detectable seven months later, when they were 

sacrificed. Autopsies did reveal lingering chemical changes in 

the immune cells in the lungs of monkeys that had inhaled THC. 

However, Slikker's group concluded that experimental exposure 

to marijuana smoke "does not compromise the general health of 

the rhesus monkey."


References:


William Slikker, Jr. et al, "Chronic Marijuana Smoke Exposure in the Rhesus

Monkey," Fundamental and Applied Toxicology 17: 321-32 (1991)


Guy Cabral et al, "Chronic Marijuana Smoke Alters Alveolar Macrophage

Morphology and Protein Expression, Pharmacology Biochemistry and

Behavior 40: 643-9 (1991) 


Merle Paule et al., "Chronic Marijuana Smoke Exposure in the Rhesus Monkey

II: Effects on Progressive Ratio and Conditioned Position

Responding," Journal of Pharmacology and Experimental Therapeutics

260: 210-22 (1992) 


(2) POT FOUND NOT TO CAUSE FETAL ALCOHOL SYNDROME


A new study of children born to marijuana-smoking 

mothers found no link between marijuana exposure and the 

birth defects of fetal alcohol syndrome (FAS). The new study, 

by Dr. Susan J. Astley of the University of Washington, 

published in the January, 1992 issue of Pediatrics, 

contradicted a 1982 study by Dr. Ralph Hingson, in which 

prenatal exposure to marijuana was found to increase the risk 

of FAS. 

Hingson's results, which have not been replicated, have 

been questioned on various methodological grounds, in 

particular the difficulty of controlling for combined drinking 

and pot use. 

The new study looked for facial deformities 

symptomatic of FAS in 40 children whose mothers had smoked 

marijuana heavily during pregnancy and 40 controls, It found no 

association between marijuana and FAS, but deformities were 

observed in children of women who drank 2 ounces of alcohol 

per day or took cocaine.


(3) NEW STUDY FINDS POT DOESN'T LOWER TESTOSTERONE


A new study by Dr. Robert Block at the University of 

Iowa disputes the commonly held notion that marijuana alters 

the level of testosterone and other sex hormones.

The study contradicted a widely publicized 1974 study 

by Dr. R.C. Kolodony, which reported decreased testosterone 

levels in men who smoked marijuana chronically.

The U. of Iowa study found that chronic marijuana use 

had no effect on testosterone, luteinizing hormone, follicle 

stimulating hormone, prolactin and cortisol in men or women. 

Noting that six other studies had failed to show 

lowered testosterone levels in men, Dr. Block concluded: "It 

appears that marijuana, even heavy use of the kind that's 

typical in the United States, doesn't alter testosterone levels." 

However, he cautioned that heavy use might have other 

adverse effects, including "possible effects on reproductive 

function and mild, selective cognitive impairments associated 

with heavy, chronic use."


----------



## Rhyno (Mar 7, 2007)

there has been alot or reasearch that marijuana use increases the chances of depresion and skitzophrenea later in life also that it affects long term memory if used regulaly.

also not many studies have been done on the asociation between alsimers and marijuana use but there is thought that there is a high likleyhood between a cause and effect relationship, meaning that if you smoke you will get it.

i still smoke though.

look it up its interesting.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 7, 2007)

http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...45&md5=9aa36cbaaf11f0cdbebce8e75d56e2e1#secx8
http://www.springerlink.com/content/4eh5ll3dataalrpf/?p=446365ccde3c48e5bc9f6c213bd0a995&pi=2
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...45&md5=7b229572db6f669d02ec3c0203783a06#SECX4
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...d=852645&md5=8dffb9092d96dffc90efb6f6b0ebc324
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...d=852645&md5=08e1bce8ffb0bfb4a3c6e48ed2d19cc8
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...d=852645&md5=33b751cea6c48267041e66a1bbceae37
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...d=852645&md5=29832a57c6ac283898696b51af670c8e
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...d=852645&md5=2e218af70fc7b34d11a67e0c2acd9a02
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...d=852645&md5=321006db364a1c9516c6bd8880212807


----------



## ABCs (Mar 7, 2007)

Even Gandolf smokes.. it must be safe.


----------



## Nate K (Mar 7, 2007)

*The first one *I cant read but it mighht say that smoke can potentially cause cardiorepiratory problems.


*The 2nd one *doesn't say anything.

*The 3rd one *I cant read but it might say that older unhealthy people might get nervous if they smoke pot and cause a heart problem.

*The fourth one *is about rats and thermoregulation.  i bet they give the rats a ridiculous amount of THC and whatnot.


*The fifth one *is about  cAMP and im not sure if it comes to any conclusions.  Or is even done on people


*The sixth one *is an abstract that maybe really broad statements...you can take what you want from it I guess.

1. Chemical content, assay procedures, and pharmacokinetics of cannabis sativa are discussed briefly.

2. Cannabinoid cellular effects relating to chromosomes and immunity including cellular metabolism and allergic reactions are presented.

3. Gross and microscopic brain pathology due to cannabis use is reviewed involving EEG alterations, psychopathology including aggressive behaviour as well as properties of psychomotor impairment, tolerance and dependence.

4. Cardiopulmonary effects of marihuana are recorded under pulmonary pharmacological effects including the macrophage defense system and effects of smoke constituents; under cardiovascular effects cardiac toxicity and possible mechanism of action are discussed.

5. Alterations of reproductive hormonal production and maturation of reproductive cells by marihuana in males and females with attendant impairment of reproductive function or fertility including reproductive outcome are reported.


*The seventh one *is about mice and they might give huge amounts of the drug and its about prenatal development and whatnot.


The eighth one* "Marihuana usage does not affect human male testosterone levels significantly,"* but does adversely affect sperm production.


THis is fine with me....Most don't about sperm production.  If you do you stop smoking




*The last one *is about pregnet and lactating mice.


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 8, 2007)

Nate .. no matter how you look at it, smoking Marijuana is bad for you. Whether you do it on occasion or use it regularly it's bad for you. Please find a few studies saying that it is HEALTHY thing to use.

You'll find a lot of people on these boards are quite similar to you int he fact that instead of drinking they'll occasionally take a hoot. I'm Guilty of it. But that doesn't mean its a healthy action or mindset! Yes were on the lower percentile or risk of being afflicted by the healthy hazards of this drug with infrequent use, but were still there, were still at risk, the risk will always be there.

To argue marijuana is *healthy and perfectly safe* for you either physiologically or Psychologically isn't a logical argument.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 8, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Good...Lord...
> 
> This guy just single handedly brought down the mean IQ of this planet by two points.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 8, 2007)

everyone does know that coke is the ultimate bodyfat reducer?


----------



## goob (Mar 8, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> everyone does know that coke is the ultimate bodyfat reducer?



Two words.....


Diego Maradonna


----------



## DOMS (Mar 8, 2007)

There's nothing quite as amusing as watching people try to justify using marijuana (especially smoking it).

It's a substance that causes your body to malfunction, but that's a good thing...


----------



## Jodi (Mar 8, 2007)

DOMS said:


> There's nothing quite as amusing as watching people try to justify using marijuana (especially smoking it).
> 
> It's a substance that causes your body to malfunction, but that's a good thing...


No kidding!


----------



## Dynghetti (Mar 8, 2007)

Jodi said:


> No kidding!



i love u jodi


----------



## Witchblade (Mar 8, 2007)

DOMS said:


> There's nothing quite as amusing as watching people try to justify using marijuana (especially smoking it).
> 
> It's a substance that causes your body to malfunction, but that's a good thing...


Although I agree weed is bad for you, there are certain degrees of damage. This isn't a black and white question. I think this guy successfully dismissed Jodi's claim that weed lowers testosterone and I think he's done a great job in backing his statements up. 

It's not about whether weed is bad for you, it's about how bad it is.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 8, 2007)

weed's bad, but alcohol messes with the liver; weed-the brain. Which is worse, really?


----------



## Nate K (Mar 8, 2007)

Jodi said:


> No kidding!




You are the rudest person on IM.


----------



## Nate K (Mar 8, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Although I agree weed is bad for you, there are certain degrees of damage. This isn't a black and white question. I think this guy successfully dismissed Jodi's claim that weed lowers testosterone and I think he's done a great job in backing his statements up.
> 
> It's not about whether weed is bad for you, it's about how bad it is.



THanks.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 8, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Although I agree weed is bad for you, there are certain degrees of damage. This isn't a black and white question. I think this guy successfully dismissed Jodi's claim that weed lowers testosterone and I think he's done a great job in backing his statements up.
> 
> It's not about whether weed is bad for you, it's about how bad it is.



Yeah, Nate has done a decent job, but so has Jodi. 

You're also correct in that it comes down to degrees, but you're simply overlooking the fact that marijuana is an exogenous substance that causes the human body to malfunction?  Especially when the ways that it causes the body to malfunction is still not clearly understood?

It's moronic to defend such activity or substance.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 8, 2007)

Nate K said:


> You are the rudest person on IM.



You need to get around more.


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 8, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Especially when the ways that it causes the body to malfunction is still not clearly understood?



Are we so sure it's malfunctioning then?


----------



## Nate K (Mar 8, 2007)

Top 10 Pot Studies Government Wished it Had Never Funded 
September 2nd, 2006 

9) HEAVY MARIJUANA USE AS A YOUNG ADULT WON?T RUIN YOUR LIFE: Veterans Affairs scientists looked at whether heavy marijuana use as a young adult caused long-term problems later, studying identical twins in which one twin had been a heavy marijuana user for a year or longer but had stopped at least one month before the study, while the second twin had used marijuana no more than five times ever. Marijuana use had no significant impact on physical or mental health care utilization, health-related quality of life, or current socio-demographic characteristics. Eisen SE et al. Does Marijuana Use Have Residual Adverse Effects on Self-Reported Health Measures, Socio-Demographics or Quality of Life? A Monozygotic Co-Twin Control Study in Men. Addiction. Vol. 97 No. 9. p.1083-1086. Sept. 1997 

FreeThePlant 
(hooked up by ElDad) 

10) MARIJUANA USE HAS NO EFFECT ON MORTALITY: A massive study of California HMO members funded by the National Institute on Drug Abuse (NIDA) found marijuana use caused no significant increase in mortality. Tobacco use was associated with increased risk of death. Sidney, S et al. Marijuana Use and Mortality. American Journal of Public Health. Vol. 87 No. 4, April 1997. p. 585-590. Sept. 2002. 

9) HEAVY MARIJUANA USE AS A YOUNG ADULT WON?T RUIN YOUR LIFE: Veterans Affairs scientists looked at whether heavy marijuana use as a young adult caused long-term problems later, studying identical twins in which one twin had been a heavy marijuana user for a year or longer but had stopped at least one month before the study, while the second twin had used marijuana no more than five times ever. Marijuana use had no significant impact on physical or mental health care utilization, health-related quality of life, or current socio-demographic characteristics. Eisen SE et al. Does Marijuana Use Have Residual Adverse Effects on Self-Reported Health Measures, Socio-Demographics or Quality of Life? A Monozygotic Co-Twin Control Study in Men. Addiction. Vol. 97 No. 9. p.1083-1086. Sept. 1997 

8) THE ?GATEWAY EFFECT? MAY BE A MIRAGE: Marijuana is often called a ?gateway drug? by supporters of prohibition, who point to statistical ?associations? indicating that persons who use marijuana are more likely to eventually try hard drugs than those who never use marijuana ? implying that marijuana use somehow causes hard drug use. But a model developed by RAND Corp. researcher Andrew Morral demonstrates that these associations can be explained ?without requiring a gateway effect.? More likely, this federally funded study suggests, some people simply have an underlying propensity to try drugs, and start with what?s most readily available. Morral AR, McCaffrey D and Paddock S. Reassessing the Marijuana Gateway Effect. Addiction. December 2002. p. 1493-1504. 

7) PROHIBITION DOESN?T WORK (PART I): The White House had the National Research Council examine the data being gathered about drug use and the effects of U.S. drug policies. NRC concluded, ?the nation possesses little information about the effectiveness of current drug policy, especially of drug law enforcement.? And what data exist show ?little apparent relationship between severity of sanctions prescribed for drug use and prevalence or frequency of use.? In other words, there is no proof that prohibition ? the cornerstone of U.S. drug policy for a century ? reduces drug use. National Research Council. Informing America?s Policy on Illegal Drugs: What We Don?t Know Keeps Hurting Us. National Academy Press, 2001. p. 193. 

6) PROHIBITION DOESN?T WORK (PART II: DOES PROHIBITION CAUSE THE ?GATEWAY EFFECT??): U.S. and Dutch researchers, supported in part by NIDA, compared marijuana users in San Francisco, where non-medical use remains illegal, to Amsterdam, where adults may possess and purchase small amounts of marijuana from regulated businesses. Looking at such parameters as frequency and quantity of use and age at onset of use, they found no differences except one: Lifetime use of hard drugs was significantly lower in Amsterdam, with its ?tolerant? marijuana policies. For example, lifetime crack cocaine use was 4.5 times higher in San Francisco than Amsterdam. Reinarman, C, Cohen, PDA, and Kaal, HL. The Limited Relevance of Drug Policy: Cannabis in Amsterdam and San Francisco. American Journal of Public Health. Vol. 94, No. 5. May 2004. p. 836-842. 

5) OOPS, MARIJUANA MAY PREVENT CANCER (PART I): Federal researchers implanted several types of cancer, including leukemia and lung cancers, in mice, then treated them with cannabinoids (unique, active components found in marijuana). THC and other cannabinoids shrank tumors and increased the mice?s lifespans. Munson, AE et al. Antineoplastic Activity of Cannabinoids. Journal of the National Cancer Institute. Sept. 1975. p. 597-602. 

4) OOPS, MARIJUANA MAY PREVENT CANCER, (PART II): In a 1994 study the government tried to suppress, federal researchers gave mice and rats massive doses of THC, looking for cancers or other signs of toxicity. The rodents given THC lived longer and had fewer cancers, ?in a dose-dependent manner? (i.e. the more THC they got, the fewer tumors). NTP Technical Report On The Toxicology And Carcinogenesis Studies Of 1-Trans- Delta-9-Tetrahydrocannabinol, CAS No. 1972-08-3, In F344/N Rats And B6C3F Mice, Gavage Studies. See also, ?Medical Marijuana: Unpublished Federal Study Found THC-Treated Rats Lived Longer, Had Less Cancer,? AIDS Treatment News no. 263, Jan. 17, 1997. 

3) OOPS, MARIJUANA MAY PREVENT CANCER (PART III): Researchers at the Kaiser-Permanente HMO, funded by NIDA, followed 65,000 patients for nearly a decade, comparing cancer rates among non-smokers, tobacco smokers, and marijuana smokers. Tobacco smokers had massively higher rates of lung cancer and other cancers. Marijuana smokers who didn?t also use tobacco had no increase in risk of tobacco-related cancers or of cancer risk overall. In fact their rates of lung and most other cancers were slightly lower than non-smokers, though the difference did not reach statistical significance. Sidney, S. et al. Marijuana Use and Cancer Incidence (California, United States). Cancer Causes and Control. Vol. 8. Sept. 1997, p. 722-728. 

2) OOPS, MARIJUANA MAY PREVENT CANCER (PART IV): Donald Tashkin, a UCLA researcher whose work is funded by NIDA, did a case-control study comparing 1,200 patients with lung, head and neck cancers to a matched group with no cancer. Even the heaviest marijuana smokers had no increased risk of cancer, and had somewhat lower cancer risk than non-smokers (tobacco smokers had a 20-fold increased lung cancer risk). Tashkin D. Marijuana Use and Lung Cancer: Results of a Case-Control Study. American Thoracic Society International Conference. May 23, 2006. 

1) MARIJUANA DOES HAVE MEDICAL VALUE: In response to passage of California?s medical marijuana law, the White House had the Institute of Medicine (IOM) review the data on marijuana?s medical benefits and risks. The IOM concluded, ?Nausea, appetite loss, pain and anxiety are all afflictions of wasting, and all can be mitigated by marijuana.? While noting potential risks of smoking, the report added, ?we acknowledge that there is no clear alternative for people suffering from chronic conditions that might be relieved by smoking marijuana, such as pain or AIDS wasting.? The government?s refusal to acknowledge this finding caused co-author John A. Benson to tell the New York Times that the government ?loves to ignore our report ? they would rather it never happened.? Joy, JE, Watson, SJ, and Benson, JA. Marijuana and Medicine: Assessing the Science Base. National Academy Press. 1999. p. 159. See also, Harris, G. FDA Dismisses Medical Benefit From Marijuana. New York Times. Apr. 21, 2006


----------



## Nate K (Mar 8, 2007)

DOMS said:


> You need to get around more.



No, I'm serious...I can feel the hatred in her posts.


----------



## Nate K (Mar 8, 2007)

DOMS said:


> It's moronic to defend such activity or substance.




It is not moronic to defend the safety of marijuan over other drugs.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 8, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Are we so sure it's malfunctioning then?



Yes.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 8, 2007)

Nate K said:


> It is not moronic to defend the safety of marijuan over other drugs.



Fair enough, but that still doesn't make a safe substance.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 8, 2007)

Nate K said:


> No, I'm serious...I can feel the hatred in her posts.



It's all about perception.


----------



## Nate K (Mar 8, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Yes.



A temporary "change" is not necessarily a malfunction.  
It's all about perception.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 8, 2007)

Nate K said:


> A temporary "change" is not necessarily a malfunction.
> It's all about perception.



No, that's about a quantifiable change in the functioning of the human body that is outside of the norm.


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 8, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Yes.



I'm not convinced.


----------



## ABCs (Mar 8, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> weed's bad, but alcohol messes with the liver; weed-the brain. Which is worse, really?



Alcohol doesn't mess with the mental? Since when.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 8, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> I'm not convinced.



Think it though, man.  Why do you like smoking pot?  Or taking any other drug, for that matter?

You take it because it causes your body to function outside the norm (i.e. malfunction).  That's the _very reason_ that you take it.


----------



## the nut (Mar 8, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Think it though, man.  Why do you like smoking pot?  Or taking any other drug, for that matter?



Relieves anxiety.


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 8, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Think it though, man.  Why do you like smoking pot?  Or taking any other drug, for that matter?
> 
> You take it because it causes your body to function outside the norm (i.e. malfunction).  That's the _very reason_ that you take it.



I smoke it for a number of reasons. One being God didn't make my brain function properly in the first place, and pot is the one substance that I found that keeps me grounded. Two, when I  have a headache, or when I'm sick, or even hungover, pot makes the symptoms go away. Number three, when I'm bulking (like right now) I find it very hard to eat as much as I need to. I toke, and I'm ready to eat. 

If I haven't smoked for an extended period, I'm very difficult to be around. I'm too hot or cold meaning I'm either extremely fun to be around, or the absolute worst to be around, there is no middle ground. I toke regularly and I'm very pleasant company. Not once in my life has pot affected me in a negative fashion like alcohol, cocaine, MDMA, even LSD has. 

Am I saying go out and buy a bag? Hell no. Am I one of those people that curses "the man" for abolishing it and goes to rallies in support of marijuana? Hell no. But I do know how it has positively affected my life and I will continue to use it "medicinally" as long as I see fit. I will not however recommend the use of it to anyone else, because I am fairly certain I am a unique case.


----------



## Dynghetti (Mar 8, 2007)

i need to stop making such interesting topics they always get spammed.


----------



## Nate K (Mar 8, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Think it though, man.  Why do you like smoking pot?  Or taking any other drug, for that matter?
> 
> You take it because it causes your body to function outside the norm (i.e. malfunction).  That's the _very reason_ that you take it.




Meditating can make your body/mind fuction outside the norm....whats wrong with outside the "norm"


----------



## ABCs (Mar 8, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> I smoke it for a number of reasons. One being God didn't make my brain function properly in the first place, and pot is the one substance that I found that keeps me grounded. Two, when I  have a headache, or when I'm sick, or even hungover, pot makes the symptoms go away. Number three, when I'm bulking (like right now) I find it very hard to eat as much as I need to. I toke, and I'm ready to eat.
> 
> If I haven't smoked for an extended period, I'm very difficult to be around. I'm too hot or cold meaning I'm either extremely fun to be around, or the absolute worst to be around, there is no middle ground. I toke regularly and I'm very pleasant company. Not once in my life has pot affected me in a negative fashion like alcohol, cocaine, MDMA, even LSD has.
> 
> Am I saying go out and buy a bag? Hell no. Am I one of those people that curses "the man" for abolishing it and goes to rallies in support of marijuana? Hell no. But I do know how it has positively affected my life and I will continue to use it "medicinally" as long as I see fit. I will not however recommend the use of it to anyone else, because I am fairly certain I am a unique case.



 Smoke on brotha. The way I see it, anything in moderation can be beneficial in some way or another.


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 8, 2007)

ABCs said:


> Smoke on brotha. The way I see it, anything in moderation can be beneficial in some way or another.



And that's the thing I forgot to mention. I hardly smoke enough to get "stoned". A $50 of chronic lasts me a month. Like you said, moderation is the key.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 8, 2007)

I think I'm done here with this board.  How many times a week do I need to get hated on all because I'm trying to help out?  What a bunch of hateful people that don't appreciate any of the help they are given here.  I'm so done.  Like having to deal with Foreman coming back to haunt me and post rude and hateful shit about me several times a week isn't enough, now I have to deal with people hating here.  Thanks.

Besides, this is a Diet and *Nutrition *forum.......of course I'm going to find things against marijuana.


----------



## ABCs (Mar 8, 2007)

Jodi said:


> I think I'm done here with this board.  How many times a week do I need to get hated on all because I'm trying to help out?  What a bunch of hateful people that don't appreciate any of the help they are given here.  I'm so done.  Like having to deal with Foreman coming back to haunt me and post rude and hateful shit about me several times a week isn't enough, now I have to deal with people hating here.  Thanks.
> 
> Besides, this is a Diet and *Nutrition *forum.......of course I'm going to find things against marijuana.



Jodi jodi jodi, we love you around here and you and Ian molded me into this walking health machine. But sometimes you are a bit strict. Nothing wrong with that, but you also need to realize not everyone lives the sober, ultra healthy, all natural lifestyle that you do. You better not leave though.


----------



## Nate K (Mar 8, 2007)

You get hated on multiple times a week?

This forum is full of people different people.  We are all not going to agree on things.
I just think that you might expect people to agree with you on certain things.  
It's not that serious...I'm sorry for calling you rude.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 8, 2007)

ABCs said:


> Jodi jodi jodi, we love you around here and you and Ian molded me into this walking health machine. But sometimes you are a bit strict. Nothing wrong with that, but you also need to realize not everyone lives the sober, ultra healthy, all natural lifestyle that you do. You better not leave though.




There is a reason for being strict.  As a moderator people come to us for opinions.  When they fail to reach there goals, they come bitching to us.  If you give slack in someones diet where does it end?  Then they wonder why.

It is better of for us to provide an opinion to the extreme right, and see people achieve there goals. then to be a little left, and have people questioning our decisions.


----------



## ABCs (Mar 8, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> There is a reason for being strict.  As a moderator people come to us for opinions.  When they fail to reach there goals, they come bitching to us.  If you give slack in someones diet where does it end?  Then they wonder why.
> 
> It is better of for us to provide an opinion to the extreme right, and see people achieve there goals. then to be a little left, and have people questioning our decisions.



And that's why I almost never talk shit about you guys. There's these people coming in here with absolutely no knowledge and TERRIBLE diets/training progs and once they get on a good path, if you give them some slack they turn it into a McDonalds clusterfuck. In other words, I am agreeing with you. Is it the end of mankind?


----------



## Dynghetti (Mar 8, 2007)

ABCs said:


> And that's why I almost never talk shit about you guys. There's these people coming in here with absolutely no knowledge and TERRIBLE diets/training progs and once they get on a good path, if you give them some slack they turn it into a McDonalds clusterfuck. In other words, I am agreeing with you. Is it the end of mankind?



Abcs Abcs Abcs, we all love u around here. (but) there is no butt i just wanted to type this because it made me giggle.


----------



## ABCs (Mar 8, 2007)

Dynghetti said:


> Abcs Abcs Abcs, we all love u around here. (but) there is no butt i just wanted to type this because it made me giggle.



Hahaha. I speak the trufus though.


----------



## the nut (Mar 9, 2007)

This shit is getting old!


----------



## ABCs (Mar 9, 2007)

the nut said:


> This shit is getting old!



So go smoke some weed.


----------



## Dynghetti (Mar 9, 2007)

ABCs said:


> So go smoke some weed.



worddd up


----------



## KelJu (Mar 9, 2007)

Jodi said:


> And lets not forget it can lower testosterone.



If this is true, it is so small that it is negligible. I was smoking pot everyday while at the same time looking the best I have in my entire life. I also work out harder and do better in school when I smoke pot regularly.


----------



## Dynghetti (Mar 9, 2007)

they should make this thread a sticky haha i love this thread


----------



## ABCs (Mar 9, 2007)

^Say no to drugs kids.


----------



## StanUk (Mar 11, 2007)

lol

Smoking weed isnt good for you, but at the same time when done in moderation I dont think it will do you much harm. Same with alcohol and just about anything else really, moderation is the key. Weed can have its uses and there is a time and place for it.


----------



## edubz (Mar 12, 2007)

i know alot of people who are huge, and smoke weed. They are cut up and all that.

smoking weed is a better recreational drug if you are working out then any other kind. Beer will make you fat and give you a gut. smoking weed WILL NOT give you a gut. Smoking weed actually relaxes the body.

arnold smoked a joint on camera after he won a bodybulding contest. arrrrnold, yes, the terminator.  


anywho I found this online

*What does marijuana do? It rushes endorphans, similar to the way that food, sex, or running over an extended period of time does. If you have ever heard of runners high, it is an unusually high amount of endorphans that your brain is recieving at one time, which causes both a slight disorientation as well as a runners "second breath." A second breath is when a runner with an ample supply of endorphans at a given time get a rush of energy. This can be seen in runners who get a boost at the end of a race, as compared to say the middle of their race where they were tired and physically drained. So, when you smoke marijuana before you go lift you have dramatically increased the endorphans bieng recieved which gives you both an energy boost as well as a strength boost. It also increases your heart rate for a better aerobic lifting workout, as well as increasing you metabolism and therefore helping shed of unwanted fat. *


----------



## goob (Mar 12, 2007)

edubz said:


> i know alot of people who are huge, and smoke weed. They are cut up and all that.
> 
> smoking weed is a better recreational drug if you are working out then any other kind. Beer will make you fat and give you a gut. smoking weed WILL NOT give you a gut. Smoking weed actually relaxes the body.
> 
> ...


 
Thar running second wind feeling is magic.  I love it.  I smoked weed for years, doing all sorts of super potent varieties, and cannot say I've ever had an endorphin rush to equal that.  Perhaps when you first start smoking, but never since.  And as for energy, it depletes rather than raises, but i've never tried to lift on it.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 12, 2007)

the nut said:


> Relieves anxiety.



Not with me.  I will have anxiety attacks if I smoke it.  If anyone has ever had an anxiety attack (panic attack), you know you never want to feel it again.  

I never liked weed even before I noticed the anxiety it provoked in me.  Not that I care about what it does to the body, I do care about how people act.  Especially women.  I just dont like the laid back attitude.  Its weird, I know, but its like kryptonite to me.  Picture how annoying drunks are sometimes (or all the time) when youre sober, bam! its the same feeling I get.

Lately, in light of being hung over too much and having less money in my pocket, Ive been trying to stop using alcohol as a crutch for having a good time.  Like others have said in another thread, "its just not worth it."  Theres gotta be a way to have fun at night without foreign substances to boost my fun factor.

I must say though that alcohol is a social drug.  Having a couple of beers with a friend or a date, fills in the time, provides sober conversation, until you get buzzed.  I cant see that happening with a 'pot bar.'  I picture a bunch of people laying around talking about how to cure cancer after one joint.  Cost effective, but I dont know, I just find it..boring.  And for me, personally, I cant stand the way women act, talk, or look when high.  

However...

Drunk girl < High girl
Buzzed girl > High girl


----------



## Nate K (Mar 12, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I must say though that alcohol is a social drug.  Having a couple of beers with a friend or a date, fills in the time, provides sober conversation, until you get buzzed.  I cant see that happening with a 'pot bar.'  I picture a bunch of people laying around talking about how to cure cancer after one joint.  Cost effective, but I dont know, I just find it..boring.  And for me, personally, I cant stand the way women act, talk, or look when high.
> 
> However...
> 
> ...



Yeah, good point.  I think Marijuana can be a good social drug if you know the person or persons well.  
I hear you about the average girl being less "atractive" when high.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 12, 2007)

Oh!  I swear, its like hearing nails on a chalk board, I am that annoyed.  I am instantly disgusted, enraged, and I have a total loss of self-image in the way I might just present myself.

BUT!

Same thing happens when a girl is too drunk.


----------



## Valias (Mar 12, 2007)

MJ is terrible, I hope you suffer from it.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 13, 2007)

edubz said:


> i know alot of people who are huge, and smoke weed. They are cut up and all that.
> 
> smoking weed is a better recreational drug if you are working out then any other kind. Beer will make you fat and give you a gut. smoking weed WILL NOT give you a gut. Smoking weed actually relaxes the body.
> 
> ...


got a bridge you wanna sell anyone?

You actually make a good point; truth of the matter is the media fucks with your head moreso with steroids and/or pot use. The media twists and transmogrifies these two subjects in a heartbeat of thirty seconds. There is such a thing as brainwashing being brought into play here. I dont disagree with panic attacks or changes in personality-it all depends on the individual. I wont touch the stuff as I did once and went into a panic attack and wound up having s violent seizure; not because I was fucked up but because panicking is one of my triggers for a seizure. (I'm epileptic). So I stay away from it.


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 13, 2007)

KelJu said:


> If this is true, it is so small that it is negligible. I was smoking pot everyday while at the same time looking the best I have in my entire life. I also work out harder and do better in school when I smoke pot regularly.



It's very negligible. I think most people get testosterone and sperm production mixed up. It definitely lowers your sperm count, test, not so much.


----------



## ABCs (Mar 13, 2007)

Valias said:


> MJ is terrible, I hope you suffer from it.



Your an idiot.


----------



## Witchblade (Mar 13, 2007)

Seriously, the recommendation of using weed before a workout is just plain idiocy. Try it yourself and see how mighty you'll feel.


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 13, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Seriously, the recommendation of using weed before a workout is just plain idiocy. Try it yourself and see how mighty you'll feel.



I'm willing to bet there would be no workout that day.....


----------



## Witchblade (Mar 13, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> I'm willing to bet there would be no workout that day.....


I'm lucky if I can make it out of my seat.


----------



## edubz (Mar 14, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Seriously, the recommendation of using weed before a workout is just plain idiocy. Try it yourself and see how mighty you'll feel.



non sense. Its a mental thing. If you look around there are many pro bodybuilders who smoke weed before and  after workouts







http://www.musclemissions.org/public/121.cfm

* Ironman Magazine published the "Off-Season" as well as this "Pre-Contest" drug cycle that shows the amounts of pot used by a certain professional bodybuilder. The note, transcribed from the pro's handwritten note emphasized, "This is nonstop-no time off." He's also poppin Percadan!*


----------



## Nate K (Mar 14, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Seriously, the recommendation of using weed before a workout is just plain idiocy. Try it yourself and see how mighty you'll feel.




It's good, I've done it a couple times recently.
Not too much, just enough to zone you.


----------



## Dynghetti (Mar 14, 2007)

Nate K said:


> It's good, I've done it a couple times recently.
> Not too much, just enough to zone you.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 14, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Seriously, the recommendation of using weed before a workout is just plain idiocy. Try it yourself and see how mighty you'll feel.



I got the best workouts of my entire life while smoking weed. I'm not talking a little either. I got totally blitzed,  drank a mug of coffee, and went to the gym to shatter every record I ever had. Weed allows me to break through mental barriers and feel every muscle as it contracts. I have total mental focus.


----------



## Witchblade (Mar 15, 2007)

I get high or stoned as fuck and subsequently can't get my ass out of my chair. Guess that's just mental then.


----------



## Dynghetti (Mar 15, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> I get high or stoned as fuck and subsequently can't get my ass out of my chair. Guess that's just mental then.




everything about weed is mental lol


----------



## Witchblade (Mar 15, 2007)

Dynghetti said:


> everything about weed is mental lol


If it changes your hormone levels, it's not mental.


----------



## njc (Mar 16, 2007)

edubz said:


> non sense. Its a mental thing. If you look around there are many pro bodybuilders who smoke weed before and after workouts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
lmao

an ounce a week?  Thats probably roughly comprable to a pack and a half of cigarettes a day

Looks like this particular bodybuilder has a substance abuse problem


----------



## Valias (Mar 17, 2007)

ABCs said:


> Your an idiot.



Go smoke some weed loser. Live by the moto "If it feels good to it", would you like some syphillus with your pot?


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 17, 2007)

Valias said:


> Go smoke some weed loser. Live by the moto "If it feels good, do it", would you like some syphillus with your pot?


----------



## ABCs (Mar 17, 2007)

Valias said:


> Go smoke some weed loser. Live by the moto "If it feels good to it", would you like some syphillus with your pot?



Ignorant comments aplenty. If i wanted to cross people like you, I would go to the Fisher Price forums. Step out of my way tool.


----------



## goob (Mar 17, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> I'm lucky if I can make it out of my seat.


 
To be fair, the stuff you get in holland, is probably hyper-polinated (sp) and 3 x as strong as the stuff others are used to smoking here, so i'm not surprised you can't get out of a chair.....


----------



## Witchblade (Mar 17, 2007)

goob said:


> To be fair, the stuff you get in holland, is probably hyper-polinated (sp) and 3 x as strong as the stuff others are used to smoking here, so i'm not surprised you can't get out of a chair.....


Holland


----------



## Valias (Mar 17, 2007)

ABCs said:


> Ignorant comments aplenty. If i wanted to cross people like you, I would go to the Fisher Price forums. Step out of my way tool.



Ignorant like fooling yourself into thinking weed's going to help you lose weight? Or in any case not have a negative effect on you? Wake up.


----------



## ABCs (Mar 18, 2007)

Valias said:


> Ignorant like fooling yourself into thinking weed's going to help you lose weight? Or in any case not have a negative effect on you? Wake up.



_ Never stated or backed up any of those statements. Of course anythign that you are smoking into your fuckign lungs is going to have a negative effect on your body. Your ignorant comment of "I hope you suffer from it" was exactly that. And ignorant commets deserve ignorant responses. Deal with it._


----------



## Valias (Mar 18, 2007)

ABCs said:


> Of course anythign that you are smoking into your fuckign lungs is going to have a negative effect on your body.



I like how you're agreeing with me.

"I hope you _(where it is people who think pot is fine)_ suffer". 

Don't think you're so important that i was directing that comment just at you - should i say something about ignorance again? I personally think that word has been thrown around enough. Anything else to add dearest?


----------



## ABCs (Mar 18, 2007)

No, sweet cheeks. We can move on now.


----------



## Valias (Mar 18, 2007)

I hope this doesn't effect how our relationship was. Let's go out and get some steak, i'll wear that red dress you like.


----------



## ABCs (Mar 18, 2007)

Valias said:


> I hope this doesn't effect how our relationship was. Let's go out and get some steak, i'll wear that red dress you like.



 <--- That's how excited I am.


----------



## BringinToddBack (Mar 18, 2007)

mmm. smoking marijuana gives me the munchies. I dunno about losing weight with it.


----------



## Reede321 (Jan 28, 2008)

*The Marijuana Issue*

Sometimes i wonder where people get most of their information from on this issue. The reason people get the munchies and decide that they need to eat food is because there is a chemical in Marijuana which inceases your metabolism but that increase is normally countered by people indulging themselves into all sorts of snacks. Smoking anything is not good for body but neither is drinking to much, sleeping to much, tanning to much, working to much, eating to much, or doing anything over a moderate amount is bad for your body but everyone makes decisions on what things that are bad they want to do... So to answer the original question you could lose weight from smoking marijuana if you smoked more than average and generally stayed away from junk food and overeating by just drinking water and eating fruits and vegetables to counter the hunger.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 29, 2008)

DOMS said:


> You take it because it causes your body to function outside the norm (i.e. malfunction).  That's the _very reason_ that you take it.



So do medicines that reduce fever, ointments that reduce inflammation, syrups that make your congestion go away, artificial insulin to help diabetics blood blood sugar stay normal, morphine to dull cancer patients pain, on, and on. 


To say something changes the way the body normally operates doesn't say anything at all, and to say pot makes the body malfunction is a bias towards pot. Almost anything and everything changes the way the body operates. 

Millions of drugs have been invented to give quality of life back to people when their body truly malfunctions. Each person is born with their own set of genetic shortcomings...faulty regulators you might say. When these regulators fail, some people resort to ungodly expensive prescription drugs to help the problem where others might choose to consume something natural that grows from the dirt.

I find it no coincidence that patients diagnosed with bipolar disorder were studied over an extensive period of time and over 90% of them had some sort of substance abuse problem. I say problem because that is how the study characterized it. Smoking a joint everyday is considered a substance abuse problem where as high power SSRIs are given out like candy by nearly every doctor in the country. Its more bias towards pot because of cultural stigmas.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 29, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> Seriously, the recommendation of using weed before a workout is just plain idiocy. Try it yourself and see how mighty you'll feel.



Witch, I'm really disappointed in you man. I thought you were more open minded than that. Fine if it doesn't work for you, but to call idiocy on the people it does work for isn't very cool.


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 29, 2008)

I definitely don't think it's idiocy to use weed and I really don't care who uses it. I use it myself. 
My comment was directed at the effect of marijuana on training. I was under the false impression pot would kill your fitness levels. Hence me calling the prescription of using weed pre-workout idiocy, as I would call the prescription of using alcohol pre-workout idiocy. Apparently I was wrong though. Pot doesn't reduce fitness levels, so it's not idiocy to use it pre-workout. 

NB: I'm still sceptical of the effects of marijuana on recovery, but that's not the matter at hand.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 29, 2008)

KelJu said:


> So do medicines that reduce fever, ointments that reduce inflammation, syrups that make your congestion go away, artificial insulin to help diabetics blood blood sugar stay normal, morphine to dull cancer patients pain, on, and on.



And people that take prescription medications with a _prescription_ and _purpose_, sometimes end up dead.

And some people use alcohol to dull parts of their lives, but that's okay right?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 29, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> My comment was directed at the effect of marijuana on training.



No shit.  Pot interferes with hand-eye coordination.   Which is something that no sane person would want to do when lifting heaving items.  Not to mention what'd happen to your back if it caused you to stumble during a heavy squat.

And maybe if varies from person to person,  but that last thing pot ever did for me was make me energetic.


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 29, 2008)

Non-mental physiological and biochemical effects of marijuana on mammals:


> Cannabis cofactor compounds have also been linked to lowering body temperature, modulating immune functioning, and cell protection.





> It has been shown that administration of high doses of THC to animals lowers serum testosterone levels, impairs sperm production, motility, and viability, disrupts the ovulation cycle, and decreases output of gonadotropic hormones. However, there are also contradictory reports, and it is also possible that tolerance develops to these effects.[1][9] According to the 1997 Merck Manual of Diagnosis and Therapy, fertility effects related to cannabis use are uncertain.





> Cannabinoids act as immunomodulators at CB2 receptors, meaning they increase some immune responses and decrease others. For example, nonpsychotropic cannabinoids can be used as a very effective anti-inflammatory.[3]


Source: wikis


----------



## Metallibanger (Jan 29, 2008)

i'll be baaaaaack


----------



## DOMS (Jan 29, 2008)

Metallibanger said:


> i'll be baaaaaack



Sure, if you do bodybuilding for a living and don't need to go to a 9-5 job; if you've got incredible genetics; if you have access to great personal trainers; if you use steroids, and if you train with other such people; maybe it's okay to light up.


----------



## Metallibanger (Jan 29, 2008)

huh?


----------



## KelJu (Jan 29, 2008)

DOMS said:


> No shit.  Pot interferes with hand-eye coordination.   Which is something that no sane person would want to do when lifting heaving items.  Not to mention what'd happen to your back if it caused you to stumble during a heavy squat.
> 
> And maybe if varies from person to person,  but that last thing pot ever did for me was make me energetic.



Pot improves hand-eye coordination for many. You guys act like pot interferes with your balance and coordination like alcohol. I played both golf and diskgolf 
for years, and I just about had to smoke pot to keep up with my friends, because they were better than me. A joint never failed to knock some points off my card. 

I have a handful of friends that were star football players for the neighboring town's star team that were part of a back to back state champion undefeated team. 30-0. Those were the highest mother fuckers to step out on a football field. You guys have probably seen them play. One was middle line-backer for Auburn. Some of the players were caught smoking weed outside an opposing teams' locker room before the game.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 29, 2008)

KelJu said:


> Pot improves hand-eye coordination for many.



I'm calling bullshit on this.  I've used pot on several occasions.  I've seen others use it on more occasions. And I've seen it fuck up people's coordination pretty much every time.  Hell, interference with hand-eye coordination is one of the listed side effects.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 30, 2008)

DOMS said:


> I'm calling bullshit on this.  I've used pot on several occasions.  I've seen others use it on more occasions. And I've seen it fuck up people's coordination pretty much every time.  Hell, interference with hand-eye coordination is one of the listed side effects.



Several equals how many to you? Like 5-10 times probably or maybe less? I've smoked thousands of times. The effects were totally different when I started, and the effects changed as grew older. I finally figured out that pot doesn't make anyone do or feel anything. Your own preoccupation and perceptions of what you think it will do to you becomes the effect of the drug far too often.

This thread led me to start a conversation with one of my friends at work. I asked him how pot made him feel without leading the question. He said, "you know, its funny. It use to make me lazy, but now it makes working around the farm more enjoyable. Monotonous task became more interesting." He said that is yogie friends love to smoke and do yoga or workout. These are fitness freaks to the max. Their entire life revolves around health, wellbeing, inner peace, and all that whopla. 

I have been talking to some of my friends that smoke weed, and they basically say the same thing. These are successful people: school teachers, biologist, business owners. 

Plus, lets face it dude. You are the type of person that is stronger rooted in your beliefs, more so than almost any person I have ever met. That is a compliment, not an insult. But, with that type of personality, you might have a hard to believing something so non-mainstream as what I'm trying to say.


----------



## goob (Jan 30, 2008)

KelJu said:


> Several equals how many to you? Like 5-10 times probably or maybe less? I've smoked thousands of times. The effects were totally different when I started, and the effects changed as grew older. I finally figured out that pot doesn't make anyone do or feel anything. Your own preoccupation and perceptions of what you think it will do to you becomes the effect of the drug far too often.
> 
> This thread led me to start a conversation with one of my friends at work. I asked him how pot made him feel without leading the question. He said, "you know, its funny. It use to make me lazy, but now it makes working around the farm more enjoyable. Monotonous task became more interesting." He said that is yogie friends love to smoke and do yoga or workout. These are fitness freaks to the max. Their entire life revolves around health, wellbeing, inner peace, and all that whopla.
> 
> ...


 
Sorry K.  I smoked weed full time-all the time for 10 years, and my driving went to fuck on the stuff.  Lower reaction times and attention span was to blame.  I did'nt notice a lot of difference in sports, but definately lacked an edge.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 30, 2008)

goob said:


> Sorry K.  I smoked weed full time-all the time for 10 years, and my driving went to fuck on the stuff.  Lower reaction times and attention span was to blame.  I did'nt notice a lot of difference in sports, but definately lacked an edge.



Golf driving?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 30, 2008)

KelJu said:


> I finally figured out that pot doesn't make anyone do or feel anything. Your own preoccupation and perceptions of what you think it will do to you becomes the effect of the drug far too often.



"make anyone do or feel anything"?  It's a _psychoactive drug_.  It _alters brain function_.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 30, 2008)

DOMS said:


> "make anyone do or feel anything"?  It's a _psychoactive drug_.  It _alters brain function_.



Right, but it doesn't make you become lazy. While under the effects, many people choose to be lazy. If you choose to not be lazy, pot can help many of your favorite activities become more enjoyable, and in many situations allow you do do things better.


----------



## iMan323 (Jan 30, 2008)

DOMS said:


> I'm calling bullshit on this.  I've used pot on several occasions.  I've seen others use it on more occasions. And I've seen it fuck up people's coordination pretty much every time.  Hell, interference with hand-eye coordination is one of the listed side effects.



I would say it improves it.  I'm a super recreational smoker these days (once every 3 months or so..), but in the past I have smoked pot and gone on to play soccer.  My technique, speed of execution, and confidence in my movement and aggression actually increased.  My decision-making ability dropped sharply.  Pot for me always enhances depth perception, which is a big plus in a 3d sport like basketball or soccer.

What I will agree with you DOMS is the general rift of your arguement.  It's damn near impossible to be a successful person and to be a heavy pot smoker.  It just knocks the motivation to get things done right from under you.  I have yet to meet one person who was above the pack in every area of life and still smoked like Chong.  One generally excludes the other.


----------



## iMan323 (Jan 30, 2008)

KelJu said:


> Right, but it doesn't make you become lazy. While under the effects, many people choose to be lazy. If you choose to not be lazy, pot can help many of your favorite activities become more enjoyable, and in many situations allow you do do things better.



It's alarming to see such a bright guy spit such stupid shit, KelJu.  You don't even realize how much that shit has you by your balls.  If you really had the ability to see your life from another perspective, you might find that pot is all that you have in common with many, many acquiantances, friends, etc..

In reality what's happening is you sit there in your vicious little circle-jerk, telling each other how pot isn't affecting you, how it's great, yadda yadda.  You just can't appreciate how much your life would improve for the better if you knocked the regular pot smoking and your pot smoking social circle to the curb.  Oh well, you'll learn....


----------



## DOMS (Jan 30, 2008)

iMan323 said:


> What I will agree with you DOMS is the general rift of your arguement.  It's damn near impossible to be a successful person and to be a heavy pot smoker.  It just knocks the motivation to get things done right from under you.  I have yet to meet one person who was above the pack in every area of life and still smoked like Chong.  One generally excludes the other.



I hadn't really considered it as part of this argument, but that's another thing.  The people who smoke a lot, generally have a crappy sub-culture.  They tend to go nowhere and do nothing.  Now, I'm not saying that all pot smokers are like this, just the majority of them.

They were usually the people that talked about changing things, but did shit.


----------



## iMan323 (Jan 30, 2008)

DOMS said:


> I hadn't really considered it as part of this argument, but that's another thing.  The people who smoke a lot, generally have a crappy sub-culture.  They tend to go nowhere and do nothing.  Now, I'm not saying that all pot smokers are like this, just the majority of them.
> 
> They were usually the people that talked about changing things, but did shit.



Agreed.  I used to be one of them until I woke the fuck up.


----------



## fufu (Jan 30, 2008)

DOMS said:


> I hadn't really considered it as part of this argument, but that's another thing.  The people who smoke a lot, generally have a crappy sub-culture.  They tend to go nowhere and do nothing.  Now, I'm not saying that all pot smokers are like this, just the majority of them.
> 
> They were usually the people that talked about changing things, but did shit.



Association does not equate causality. Two of my roommates last semester smoked frequently, one was a just below a 4.0 and the other just above a 3.0. Very motivated and intelligent people. There are also several people I knew that smoked everyday but were very ontop of their responsibilities. 

Now for the people that smoked alot and go "down the tube". They may just be the products of excess, any kind of excess can lead to that kind of life. They also may have been "do nothings" before they decided to smoke. 

Now I've seen the argements made by others and my self and I think all of it, including my own, is just anecdotal bullshit. MJ use can't be proven to be positive or negative in a study either. How smoking affects your life is completely subjective. It is silly IMO to focus on smoking as having such a profound effect on people. I see it no more significant than many popular habits people have.

That's what I think for now.


----------



## iMan323 (Jan 30, 2008)

fufu said:


> Association does not equate causality. Two of my roommates last semester smoked frequently, one was a just below a 4.0 and the other just above a 3.0. Very motivated and intelligent people. There are also several people I knew that smoked everyday but were very ontop of their responsibilities.
> 
> Now for the people that smoked alot and go "down the tube". They may just be the products of excess, any kind of excess can lead to that kind of life. They also may have been "do nothings" before they decided to smoke.
> 
> ...



I'm sorry I'm going to have to dispel this arguement with a single line.  If you are trully successful, you just don't find the hour or hour and a half each day to get fucking stoned okay? 

If you're a truly successful guy, at the end of your daily toils you're going to have a fine ass woman come over to your place to have a chit-chat and suck your dick.  One more thing, successful people look down at stoners, because it's incompatible thinking.  If you value your time you ain't going to be getting stoned every day mkay?  Show me one successful person who doesn't value his time...

Ok, I rest my case.  


PS:  I'm a former heavy smoker myself, so I've been on both sides of the fence.  I smoked "thousands of times" too...so I think I have some right to speak.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 30, 2008)

iMan323 said:


> Show me one successful person who doesn't value his time...



Any and all celebrities, musicians, artists, etc.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 31, 2008)

iMan323 said:


> It's alarming to see such a bright guy spit such stupid shit, KelJu.  You don't even realize how much that shit has you by your balls.  If you really had the ability to see your life from another perspective, you might find that pot is all that you have in common with many, many acquiantances, friends, etc..
> 
> In reality what's happening is you sit there in your vicious little circle-jerk, telling each other how pot isn't affecting you, how it's great, yadda yadda.  You just can't appreciate how much your life would improve for the better if you knocked the regular pot smoking and your pot smoking social circle to the curb.  Oh well, you'll learn....



What the fuck are you talking about man? I haven't smoked pot in over 7 months, and I don't have a pot smoking circle either. I have friends that happen to smoke pot, and most of them I have never smoked pot with. I don't typically smoke pot with other people. When I did smoke, I smoked alone either on the way to the gym or on the way home from the gym. 

You must think I'm a stereotypical stoner or something. I smoke only when the situation is feasible. after last summer I quit when school started back. Pot dulls my memory which is something that I must have 100% of right now. The decision to quite was easy, and I haven't craved. I might have a job soon that test for drugs which means I might not smoke for quite a few years. Still again, thats no big deal to me.

Nobody wants to take responsibility for their lives. Oh, pot made my friend lazy so it will make you lazy too. That is total and complete bullshit. Last summer I worked 2 jobs, at least 80 hours every week, worked out nearly everyday and did all of it completely stoned. I guess I should have watched out. That pot sure did make me lazy. I was only more productive than 99% of the rest of the fucking population. Look out everyone, that pot will fuck you up good.


----------



## iMan323 (Jan 31, 2008)

KelJu said:


> What the fuck are you talking about man? I haven't smoked pot in over 7 months, and I don't have a pot smoking circle either. I have friends that happen to smoke pot, and most of them I have never smoked pot with. I don't typically smoke pot with other people. When I did smoke, I smoked alone either on the way to the gym or on the way home from the gym.
> 
> You must think I'm a stereotypical stoner or something. I smoke only when the situation is feasible. after last summer I quit when school started back. Pot dulls my memory which is something that I must have 100% of right now.



Ok, I didn't know that, so I was wrong.  I just look at the people I know who are heavy pot smokers, and they suck, plain and simple.


----------



## fufu (Jan 31, 2008)

iMan323 said:


> I'm sorry I'm going to have to dispel this arguement with a single line.  If you are trully successful, you just don't find the hour or hour and a half each day to get fucking stoned okay?
> 
> If you're a truly successful guy, at the end of your daily toils you're going to have a fine ass woman come over to your place to have a chit-chat and suck your dick.  One more thing, successful people look down at stoners, because it's incompatible thinking.  If you value your time you ain't going to be getting stoned every day mkay?  Show me one successful person who doesn't value his time...
> 
> ...



More opinionated bullshit.  What is truly successful? Would you say truly successful people can't find an hour a day to workout? Don't answer that, because it really does not matter. Just because you smoke weed doesn't mean you sit around and space out. Maybe that is what you did, but that does not mean all others do the same.


----------



## thorough (Feb 10, 2008)

ha good thread.
ive been smoking for over 10 years almost daily although i have slowed down in the past few years. ive always trained to some degree but ive been a little more hardcore in the last year or so. 

me and a few friends used to smoke before lifting when we where in high school and college. we would always get a better workout when we smoked compared to when we didnt. ive blazed a few times lately on some late night sessions and was really impressed how well i did. 

its always better than alcohol. always.


----------



## Skib (Dec 20, 2008)

what?


----------



## KelJu (Dec 20, 2008)

This really could have been an awesome thread.


----------



## Witchblade (Dec 20, 2008)

KelJu said:


> This really could have been an awesome thread.


Drugs are one of the those topics that cannot be discussed rationally due to the associated stigma.


----------



## KelJu (Dec 20, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> Drugs are one of the those topics that cannot be discussed rationally due to the associated stigma.



But, the same people perpetuating those stigmas can talk rationally about steroids. I just don't get it.


----------



## Merkaba (Dec 20, 2008)

If I'm ablaze the last thing i think I'd want to do is workout.  I'd rather listen to music or write music.


----------



## KelJu (Dec 20, 2008)

Merkaba said:


> If I'm ablaze the last thing i think I'd want to do is workout.  I'd rather listen to music or write music.



There are people who are 100% sober who would rather stay home and write/play music than workout. I hardly feel that you could conclude that sobriety is the cause of their decision.

See the drug issue is a slippery slope. Once you relieve people of the responsibility of their actions by saying "pot made me this" or "pot made my friend do that" you open the flood gate to scapegoat your decision. 

It won't be long before, people claim their genetic neurochemistry is the cause of why they raped your daughter or mugged you at gunpoint, not their conscious decision to do so, and therefor are not to blame. 

In the end, you and only you are responsible for your decisions. This is the only freedom in this world can not be taken away.


----------



## Skib (Dec 20, 2008)

Merkaba said:


> If I'm ablaze the last thing i think I'd want to do is workout.  I'd rather listen to music or write music.



i agree... but i'll admit i've been over at buddies partying who have home gyms and sometimes it feels good to go bang out a bunch of pull ups or something easy like DB curls while ripped 

but not a full training session with the intention on making any sort of progress...


----------



## KelJu (Dec 20, 2008)

Skib said:


> but not a full training session with the intention on making any sort of progress...



Have you ever tried?


----------



## Skib (Dec 20, 2008)

why would i?

i know my body and i know how it feels when it's stoned... LAZY

to each their own but i'm personally trying to get away from that shit... not to say i mind it once in a while but i've been smoking and training long enough to know that excessive pot smoking hinders my training... especially the diet portion... i'd rather use caffeine as my substance of choice to get fired up

*continues to drink his pre-work out cup of joe*


----------



## Skib (Dec 20, 2008)

i will admit the OCCASIONAL post work out sesh makes me feel incredible though...


----------



## Mikey B (Dec 23, 2008)

No you'll get the munchies and gain weight.  Smoke on a bulk.


----------



## Merkaba (Dec 23, 2008)

stupid ass fucking thread.


----------



## KelJu (Dec 23, 2008)

Merkaba said:


> stupid ass fucking thread.



The question is dumb, yes. THC doesn't have enough thermogenic affects to induce weight lose. 

But the views of the anti-drug crowd are just as biased and ignorant.


----------



## kicka19 (Dec 23, 2008)

Im bulking now and smoking helps me keep my appetite when im forrcing 4000 cals down my neck


----------



## data210 (Dec 25, 2008)

Drug research is usually bias.  If you are looking for studies, try to find private party research, not ones done by the Partnership for a Drug Free America or NORML. 

As history shows, Cannabis has been used for over 10,000 years to battle many illnesses.  It has been shown to have great antibiotic properties for E-N-S infections.  It has been shown to reduce intraocular press in the eye, which helps patients suffering from Glaucoma.   It serves as an appetite stimulant for people with wasting diseases (leads me to believe it would be great for someone on a bulk).  Marijuana also helps with Multiple Sclerosis symptoms, and symptoms causes by the MS medications.  It also possesses immunosuppressive properties to help the integrity of Myelin in MS patients.  

Now bottom line, everyone is different.  To inhale smoke is 100% unhealthy.  In many people, it would reduce their cardiovascular endurance, which would make a good cardio session  a little tougher (keep in mind I said MANY..I know people that have been smoking for years dominate on their college track team..it depends on the person)  Aside from other negative effects of pot smoke, and smoke in general, unless your buying your buds from a grower, you never know what as been added to your bag.  Some dealers have put very small glass particles in their put to look like more crystals, but actually make the buds heavier = more profit.  

Anyways, in my opinion, Marijuana is safer than alcohol, tobacco, and caffeine.  If you want the best intoxicant for when your cutting, id say its pot over beer.  No calories, and who says the munchies are a bad thing?  Its not like you have to go to Wendy's and get a 3/4 pound hamburger with fries.  Salads with grilled chicken can be munchie food too!


----------



## gettingripped (Jan 10, 2009)

watch super high me it will tell you all about it.


----------



## deathbypoops (Jan 12, 2009)

all i kno is that after a hard workout, if i  smoke later on that day, I'll get my 'pump' back. it feels wonderful.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 12, 2009)

Pot can be a big help in getting your required calories for the day.


----------



## jtee (Dec 15, 2009)

*everyone's different*

some people eat,
some people don't eat. 
i used to eat, but over time i didn't.  i have a smoker's body. slimmer, but unhealthier.  and somewhere in my mind, i'm still kind of happy about it.  i'm looking over to only doing edibles, only there's a risk that edibles are usually fat derived---and i don't want to be fat.  but still, i'm thinking of how the thc affects me now, and it really does control my appetite.


----------



## sutherite (Jul 19, 2010)

It's nice to read everybody's theories. However, the people I have known to smoke weed and be fat-arses (at the same time) have lost their large arse to an EXTENT. One kid from school was probably about 100 kgs in year 9, he started smoking weed about 6 months ago and is probably about 75-80 kgs now. Don't think that he has been eating well or anything, the only times I see him is when he has a chip packet or a hot dog in his hands, and he's also the laziest kid I know. My uncle is another example, he was a major fatty when he was about 16, and when he started weed, he started to shed. He lost the remainder of his fat by working out and eating well, but if you ask him he will actually admit he couldn't have done it without the STICKY ICKY.


----------



## Phineas (Jul 20, 2010)

I know this a 3-year-old thread and much has been said already. My 2 cents probably aren't needed, but I have something to say about the correlation between marijuana and hypertrophy.

Of course there are downsides to marijuana such as impairment of memory, cognitive skills, etc, and lung irritation. However, in moderation marijuana can assist in hypertrophy. It's a deep relaxant, and really helps those of us who suffer from insomnia (a condition which makes it difficult to maximize training gains due to lack of deep-sleep recovery). The deep relaxation from being high assists in muscle recovery. Ironically, some of the greatest gains came when I smoking more often. The downside to smoking more often is your cardio condition will likely decrease. However, based on my own results, if your diet is in check and you regularly perform cardio -- especially high-intensity cardio -- you can counter the negative effects to your heart and lungs. It's sort of like the carbon credits in energy corporations. They pollute the atmosphere a certain amount, but (theoretically) by giving back they attempt to maintain a balance.

There's also something to be said for the mental/emotional relaxation, as marijuana can greatly decrease this type of stress. There are many positive physiological effects marijuana can have on the body. 

As for the original topic, it wouldn't have a direct relationship to weight loss. On the contrary, it would make it easier for a new lifter to adapt to a bulking diet. Marijuana enhances your appetite. The only thing to watch is making sure your appetite is for healthy, whole foods and not the traditional "munchies". There's nothing I love more than getting really baked and enjoying a pasta dinner. I'll even include a spinach salad.

If you can learn to keep these vices in check, then they can work to your advantage. Most people either abuse it or don't understand it.


----------



## cacalee (Jul 26, 2010)

Dynghetti said:


> ca nu ?


 obvcourse you can lose weight by smoking weed....hello it speeds your matablism up..so if you dont munch out loads just smoke before your tea or lunch etc and you will be skinny in no time 
it worked with me when i ate when i wasnt high i couldnt stand food and it made me drop the pounds like you wouldnt believe it


----------



## Sabnock (Jan 13, 2011)

Hello all, was looking up info on this and came across this thread... i personally would like to say, that i know from my own personal experience, that marijuana, when used everyday, just like any medication... will help you lose weight, regardless of how much you eat. the cause for this? the story goes, that pot CAN increase one's metabolism and once again, you can eat as much as you did when you were just a youngin, and you gain no weight, but lose some. however, with people who occasionally use pot like maybe once or twice a week, will not have that effect... they will just get the munchies, and may still not gain weight from what they eat while high, but as for losing weight... i'm not sure of. but i used to wear size 38 pants around March of last year... since then i have taken back up smoking, and it's now January, and i can wear size 34's now... probably 32's if i really wanted to lol... but my weight is still dropping, or averaging out... and to me this is a blessing because i've pretty much been around the 200 pound mark since i was 11 years old and was put on a medication called Remeron, which stimulated my appitite severely, and when i hit about 13 i had stopped taking it, but my weight still stayed around 190 to 200... now that i smoke everyday, i'm actually starting to notice how good lookin i am haha


----------



## vortrit (Jan 13, 2011)

I bet a twelve year old wrote the above post...


----------



## KelJu (Jan 15, 2011)

Pot is a hallucinogen and a stimulant. Holding all other variable constant, it would lead to weight loss. But the loss would be negligible, and all other variables never stay constant anyway. Too many people believe pot makes you lazy therefor they head straight into a self fulfilling prophecy.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 15, 2011)

KelJu said:


> Pot is a hallucinogen and a stimulant. Holding all other variable constant, it would lead to weight loss. But the loss would be negligible, and all other variables never stay constant anyway. Too many people believe pot makes you lazy therefor they head straight into a self fulfilling prophecy.



I very rarely smoke pot at all these days, if at all. But when I did smoke it I was actually very active. One of my favorite things to do was take a few bong hits then go and swim laps at the local Y.


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 15, 2011)

bong rips + mad reps bros.  ask somebody.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Jan 15, 2011)

*They lie about marijuana. Tell you pot-smoking makes you unmotivated. Lie! When you're high, you can do everything you normally do, just as well. You just realize that it's not worth the fucking effort. There is a difference.*


----------



## BillHicksFan (Jan 16, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I very rarely smoke pot at all these days, if at all. But when I did smoke it I was actually very active. One of my favorite things to do was take a few bong hits then go and swim laps at the local Y.


 

A few hits of the bong and some LHJO is always good too.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 16, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> A few hits of the bong and some *LHJO* is always good too.



That's always a good time regardless!


----------



## T H E O R E M (Jan 16, 2011)

Prince said:


> I think everyone should smoke weed.



if serious, cant agree with this more lol


----------



## Sabnock (Jan 16, 2011)

actually* vortrit,** i am 20 years old, turning 21 on march 8th... and you can say what you want, or believe what you want, but your not a believer in natural medication... it's all about pharmecuticals with people these days. I've been on pharmecuticals since i was born, ranging from stimulants for adhd, to anti-depressants for my ocd and major depression, anti-psychotics for my bi-polor mood swings and to help me goto sleep as i suffer from insomnia, also a high blood pressure medication, and muscle relaxers... now, i've come off of ALL those, and use nothing but pot for all of my medical needs. and yes, i have lost weight because i started using pot everyday... and not those horrible, side effect ridden, and harmful prescription medications, and smoke a natural plant that our creater made for us... so before you judge someone asshole, atleast hear their story out you prick... 
*


----------



## Sabnock (Jan 16, 2011)

oh, and did i mention i have a hiatal hernia? causing me to vomit several times a day, everyday, after everything i eat? pot helps to stop my nausea and vomiting as well... even before i started smoking again, i use to throw up everything i ate because i would cough it back up and be all nauseous, yet i never lost any weight like those idiotic "bulimics" claim to do. but now, that i have started smoking several times a day, everyday, my weight loss has truly been a blessing to me... so yes i smoke pot, and i will always continue to smoke pot until the day i die... why? because it's the only truly happy way i can live without wanting to commit suicide everyday like i used to feel like when i was on anti-depressants...


----------



## darkknightza (Jan 17, 2011)

Not sure


----------



## mike456 (Jan 17, 2011)

from my experience smoking pot definitely makes you burn more calories on a regular basis.. combine it with a good diet with the guidelines on this site and you'll see the weight drop very quickly. Although on the other hand weed makes it harder for me to stick to a diet. So if you think you have the control go for it.

I have to add from my experience I always smoked blunts, so it could be the tobacco in the wrap for the weed that was causing me to lose weight. just a heads up.


----------



## 240PLUS (Jan 17, 2011)

soxmuscle said:


> Pot can be a big help in getting your required calories for the day.



So true. The only thing pot helps with in the gym is extreme focus. But look, it's a sedative. Smoke pot after you work out.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 17, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> *They lie about marijuana. Tell you pot-smoking makes you unmotivated. Lie! When you're high, you can do everything you normally do, just as well. You just realize that it's not worth the fucking effort. There is a difference.*



Sure I could go to work at a job I hate.... or I could stay home and learn to play the Ektara. Bong bong bong bong bong!


----------



## KelJu (Jan 17, 2011)

240PLUS said:


> So true. The only thing pot helps with in the gym is extreme focus. But look, it's a sedative. Smoke pot after you work out.



It is not a god damn sedative. It is a mother fucking stimulant and hallucinogen. The biggest problem with drugs I've noticed is the complete and utter ignorance of those same people who are using them.


----------



## mike456 (Jan 17, 2011)

KelJu said:


> It is not a god damn sedative. It is a mother fucking stimulant and hallucinogen. The biggest problem with drugs I've noticed is the complete and sheer misunderstanding by the very people who use them.



well there is different types of marijuana, step your game up kelju!


----------



## 240PLUS (Jan 17, 2011)

mike456 said:


> well there is different types of marijuana, step your game up kelju!



It's a MILD Hallucinogen. And if it's Indica...it has sedative qualities. Sativas are more of the stimulant. It all depends on the strand. I'm a weed connoisseur and I know my shit Kelju. I'll give you some of my bud and you'll be sedated forever my friend...BOOOYYAAA


----------



## KelJu (Jan 17, 2011)

mike456 said:


> well there is different types of marijuana, step your game up kelju!




Both medical and legal literature classify any strain of pot as a hallucinogen, and sometimes as a stimulant. 

So is the nature of hallucenigens. They sometimes cause a sedative like effect, but they always increase your blood pressure and restrict capillaries. Just because some cush may have knocked you on your ass does not make it a sedative.


----------



## 240PLUS (Jan 17, 2011)

KelJu said:


> Both medical and legal literature classify any strain of pot as a hallucinogen, and sometimes as a stimulant.
> 
> So is the nature of hallucenigens. They sometimes cause a sedative like effect, but they always increase your blood pressure and restrict capillaries. Just because some cush may have knocked you on your ass does not make it a sedative.



I'm not arguing with ya Ketju. Pot is a very mysterious drug man. I have sat down and smoked and pondered on it for months. I still can't determine if it's a stimulant or a sedative. Some guys swear that it's great to work out with. I can't work out while on it personally. I tell you this..it is great for meditating with.  And I'm not a damn spiritual weirdo. Pot got me through a lot of difficult times in my life. The illegalization of marijuana is truth that our country is being run by some real control freaks. You can get a script for benzos and withdraw like a bitch...but you get arrested for a felony for posseing some good natural bud from the earth. THC is a cool little molecule.


----------



## 240PLUS (Jan 17, 2011)

KelJu said:


> Both medical and legal literature classify any strain of pot as a hallucinogen, and sometimes as a stimulant.
> 
> So is the nature of hallucenigens. They sometimes cause a sedative like effect, but they always increase your blood pressure and restrict capillaries. Just because some cush may have knocked you on your ass does not make it a sedative.



So if your knocked on your ass and don't want to move that's not being sedated? Your a fucking idiot. So it's a stimulant like coke? I hope your not a Doctor.

OBTW...it's Kush you ass clown.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 17, 2011)

Two hits of bud and 45 minutes on an eliptical and I'm solving life problems. Cruise control in to the wieght room.


----------



## 240PLUS (Jan 17, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Two hits of bud and 45 minutes on an eliptical and I'm solving life problems. Cruise control in to the wieght room.



Must be a sativa.


----------



## blergs. (Jan 17, 2011)

Dynghetti said:


> ca nu ?


this must be one of the most stupid questions iv read in a while.

you CAN lose waight while smokign weed but not JUST from smoking weed.
and if anythign it will make it HARDER to loose waight due to more hunger.

why are you askign this.


----------



## blergs. (Jan 17, 2011)

KelJu said:


> *Both medical and legal literature classify any strain of pot as a hallucinogen, and sometimes as a stimulant. *
> 
> So is the nature of hallucenigens. They sometimes cause a sedative like effect, but they always increase your blood pressure and restrict capillaries. Just because some cush may have knocked you on your ass does not make it a sedative.


wichh is bullshit.

buddy its NOT as hallucinogen and its NOT a stim.

dotn say hesy this study form the 70's BLA BLA BLA. what so you agree with the movie "refeer madness" ????


----------



## blergs. (Jan 17, 2011)

240PLUS said:


> It's a MILD Hallucinogen. And if it's Indica...it has sedative qualities. Sativas are more of the stimulant. It all depends on the strand. I'm a weed connoisseur and I know my shit Kelju. I'll give you some of my bud and you'll be sedated forever my friend...BOOOYYAAA


  some strains are more sidative yes but NON i would call a stim.


----------



## blergs. (Jan 17, 2011)

KelJu said:


> It is not a god damn sedative. It is a mother fucking stimulant and hallucinogen. The biggest problem with drugs I've noticed is the complete and utter ignorance of those same people who are using them.


yes it is i know........

you seem to be the one thats never used it and  only read about it.
it IS  a sudative and its NOT a hallucinogen..
mushrooms that a hallucinogen. pot IS NOT.


----------



## blergs. (Jan 17, 2011)

ABCs said:


> Your an idiot.


i agree!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 17, 2011)

The ignorance that most people have with weed is as bad as anabolic steroids, all they know is what the government told them with their anti-weed and anti-steroid ad campaigns...people need to stop being drones and learn the truth, *and THE GOVERNMENT DOES NOT TELL YOU THE THE TRUTH!*


----------



## Arnold (Jan 17, 2011)

Marijuana is considered mildly hallucinogenic due to it's affects on  short term memory. *Depending on the strain, marijuana can be either a  stimulant or depressant.* Sativa strains are stimulants, while Indica  strains, because of having CB, another psychoactive cannabinoid which  has a sedative effect, are depressants.
Read more: Answers.com - Is marijuana a stimulant depressant or hallucinogen
​


----------



## blergs. (Jan 17, 2011)

Nate K said:


> Meditating can make your body/mind fuction outside the norm....whats wrong with outside the "norm"


i dont want to be the norm


----------



## blergs. (Jan 17, 2011)

MCx2 said:


> I smoke it for a number of reasons. One being God didn't make my brain function properly in the first place, and pot is the one substance that I found that keeps me grounded. Two, when I  have a headache, or when I'm sick, or even hungover, pot makes the symptoms go away. Number three, when I'm bulking (like right now) I find it very hard to eat as much as I need to. I toke, and I'm ready to eat.
> 
> If I haven't smoked for an extended period, I'm very difficult to be around. I'm too hot or cold meaning I'm either extremely fun to be around, or the absolute worst to be around, there is no middle ground. I toke regularly and I'm very pleasant company. Not once in my life has pot affected me in a negative fashion like alcohol, cocaine, MDMA, even LSD has.
> 
> Am I saying go out and buy a bag? Hell no. Am I one of those people that curses "the man" for abolishing it and goes to rallies in support of marijuana? Hell no. But I do know how it has positively affected my life and I will continue to use it "medicinally" as long as I see fit. I will not however recommend the use of it to anyone else, because I am fairly certain I am a unique case.



I feel the same way


----------



## blergs. (Jan 17, 2011)

Prince said:


> The ignorance that most people have with weed is as bad as anabolic steroids, all they know is what the government told them with their anti-weed and anti-steroid ad campaigns...people need to stop being drones and learn the truth, *and THE GOVERNMENT DOES NOT TELL YOU THE THE TRUTH!*


*THE GOVERNMENT DOES NOT TELL YOU THE THE TRUTH!*

A fuking MEN!! 
ant THAT the truth.
man i wach "reefer madness" for a laugh, had to beleave they acually used this as an ad and where serious about it.
same thing for steroids (for the most part anyway)


----------



## blergs. (Jan 17, 2011)

Prince said:


> Marijuana is considered mildly hallucinogenic due to it's affects on  short term memory. *Depending on the strain, marijuana can be either a  stimulant or depressant.* Sativa strains are stimulants, while Indica  strains, because of having CB, another psychoactive cannabinoid which  has a sedative effect, are depressants.
> Read more: Answers.com - Is marijuana a stimulant depressant or hallucinogen
> ​



sure some strains are a more hyper buzz while some are more of a relaxed body buzz but i would still consider them depressents on all accounts, not a stim, you will usually feel tired after no matter wich, its just the combo of the active componants in that certian strain, but ALL strains have the SAME componants in varing amounts, so you rally cant call one a stim and one not there the same drug, the "high" might be more energetic or more relaxed on its first onset but in the end its a relaxent/depressent, thats my op thow.

and i prefer the  relaxed/bodystone, as it helps with my sleep, backpain "car accedent" and axiety. somthign wich would be a cocktail of meds other wise (valumes, oxy's and speel meds) im pritty sure its safe to say pots sapfer for my issues.
gonna be working with my doc soon for a pateint card to  have and grow legally. time will tell  ether way a small bit lasts me a long time. i by nomeans smoke all day. only at night for help with sleeping and/or meditation. 
also helps while bulking too lol.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 18, 2011)

240PLUS said:


> So if your knocked on your ass and don't want to move that's not being sedated? Your a fucking idiot. So it's a stimulant like coke? I hope your not a Doctor.
> 
> OBTW...it's Kush you ass clown.


Drugs have chemical classifications for a reason. It goes deep into pharmacology and neurophysiology. How it makes you feel is irrelevant. What you think it made you do is irrelevant. Anecdotal stories about what your friends told you that some guy did while on said drug is irrelevant. I know people who drink coffee, because it relaxes them before bed. That doesn't make caffeine a god damn sedative, now does it? People use tobacco because it relaxes them, that doesn't make nicotine a sedative. 

Pot has been observed to illicit hundreds of different effects. 4 people can smoke the same grass from the same bag and experience 4 different reactions. Most research suggest that the person's own mental preoccupation and self perceived notions are a more determining factor for what a specific strain will do to you more than anything else.  

You don't know shit. Admitting that you don't know shit is the first step towards one day knowing shit. Do yourself a favor and stop arguing with me. People like you hurt the image of drug users by spreading misinformation.

And don't go digging up some other stupid shit on the net to prove your point. If it doesn't come from a respected medical journal, it's worthless.


----------



## 240PLUS (Jan 19, 2011)

KelJu said:


> Drugs have chemical classifications for a reason. It goes deep into pharmacology and neurophysiology. How it makes you feel is irrelevant. What you think it made you do is irrelevant. Anecdotal stories about what your friends told you that some guy did while on said drug is irrelevant. I know people who drink coffee, because it relaxes them before bed. That doesn't make caffeine a god damn sedative, now does it? People use tobacco because it relaxes them, that doesn't make nicotine a sedative.
> 
> Pot has been observed to illicit hundreds of different effects. 4 people can smoke the same grass from the same bag and experience 4 different reactions. Most research suggest that the person's own mental preoccupation and self perceived notions are a more determining factor for what a specific strain will do to you more than anything else.
> 
> ...



I'm only arguing the fact that your an idiot.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 19, 2011)

As  Syn would say, Can't we all just smoke a bong


----------



## 240PLUS (Jan 19, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> As  Syn would say, Can't we all just smoke a bong



I know right.


----------



## sirmattiep (Jan 19, 2011)

It depends how much you smoke... Most stoners are skinny because their bodies get adapted to the substance and they can't eat unless they blaze. But for me it just makes me eat more


----------



## 240PLUS (Jan 19, 2011)

sirmattiep said:


> It depends how much you smoke... Most stoners are skinny because their bodies get adapted to the substance and they can't eat unless they blaze. But for me it just makes me eat more



Do you have citations from Harvard Medical to back that up sir?


----------



## Sabnock (Jan 20, 2011)

Alright, for those who don't think marijuana has the ability to regulate ones weight, boosting their metabolism, and resulting in apparent weight loss... all it takes is some research. For anyone who does not know what the Endocannabinoid System is, look it up. Our bodies produce a sort of "natural" chemicals that work with this system... the only other thing in existence that also works on this system is... you guessed it, Marijuana! i have included a youtube vid that shows the work of the ECS with one's metabolism.

youtube.com/watch?v=vkNtR1vYakg


----------



## Sabnock (Jan 20, 2011)

Also, in the documentary i watched called What If Cannabis Cured Cancer?... while they were explaining a certain drug by the name of Acomplia which has the main ingredient Rimonabant in it, that has been said to cause some very severe side effects... i found this in a youtube vid for it...

Acomplia attacks and reduces a person's urge or craving to eat more. Acomplia has the active ingredient Rimonabant which works directly on the Endocannabinoid system. This system affects energy balance, glucose and lipid metabolism in addition to weight in the human body. Rimonabant blocks certain receptors in this system known as cannabinoid receptors and thereby creates a feeling of false fullness in the person on Accomplia. As a result the person will eat less. When used in conjunction with a calorie reduced diet and regular exercise, Acomplia will lead to significant weight loss in obese patients.

Exhaustive clinical trials conducted with Acomplia on more than 6800 patients yielded substantial results. Patients given Accomplia for a period of one year achieved an average weight loss of six and half kg as compared to just over one and half kg achieved by those on placebo. Most of the weight loss was achieved in the first 9 months of the trial with Acomplia.

Acomplia was also found to reduce the risk of regaining weight. When a group of patients from one of the clinical trials was re-randomized and split into Acomplia and placebo groups, those patients who continued on Acomplia achieved a total weight loss of 7.5 kg over the two year trial period. On the other hand patients who were transferred to placebo achieved a much lower weight loss of only 3.1 kg over the same period.

The best part about Acomplia is that it brings about sizeable reduction in the waist circumference -- nearly 6 to 7 cm on an average. This measure is an indication of intra-abdominal fat and is believed to be more important that BMI. If you have a large waist circumference, you should buy Acomplia for reducing it.


now, idk about anyone else... but i am an everyday user of marijuana, and i've gotten to the point, where i only feel like eating one meal usually, and that's it... the rest of the time i'm not hungry, compared to someone who occasionally smokes pot, that they get the munchies and feel like eating everything. so in the end, for me atleast, i have lost 30 pounds already in only a few months, and it's all from using weed everyday. so i hope i pointed some facts out that alot of people can then use to research more on the subject. and remember, marijuana effects everyone differently... there are many different strains out there, and each strain has it's own unique effects, and for me... well, marijuana works better for me than any other medication has ever, and will never be able to do


----------



## damage (Mar 14, 2011)

240PLUS said:


> I'm only arguing the fact that your an idiot.


 



sorry to bump the thread but this is an excellent retort, one I will be using in my everyday life.


----------



## thcsupport (Aug 5, 2011)

As per my opinion there is no connection between lose weight and smoking marijuana. Yet marijuana not help to lose weight.


----------



## Alexa1 (Aug 8, 2011)

I am not sure about loosing weight but loosing the mind and becoming addict is very possible.


----------



## naturessand (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm sure, you've gone nuts! Narcotics in any form are bad for your health. You may be successful in losing weight, but I'm sure, you'll catch many other ailments along with it. I would advise you to stay away from it.


----------



## Merkaba (Aug 10, 2011)

[/dumbassgoddamthread]


----------



## knightzz (Aug 10, 2011)

Definitely.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 11, 2011)

I have a better question! Can you lose weight by making one-word posts to boost your post count? _Ooooor _would you lose more weight by posting two or more words?

What's the calorie-per-keystroke rate?


----------



## bjjallseeneye (Aug 13, 2011)

Prince said:


> I think everyone should smoke weed.


 
amen brother  
on a serious note 
 i smoked weed heavy ed a few times a day  for over 10 years. am 29 now and i stoped smoking 3 years ago just cus it wasnt fun anymore, but i trained hard eat everyting on my path and never put on a pound of wheight i think i walked around 140lbs that was fine cuz that was only 5lbs away from my fight wheight but since i stoped i've put on like 15-20lbs i dont eat any of the junk food i used to eat on my pot smoking days i still train the same amount of time and i only lift 2 times aw for exploxive power not size( its been the same for 10years more or less)
so... that might just be me but i think theres a conection with weed and metabolic rate 
again am not telling someone to go some a sack on anything like that nor i have a studie showing this just sharing my personal expirience


----------



## sirmattiep (Aug 13, 2011)

I smoke on a daily basis usually only at night to unwindd naw meannnn, healthier on the liver... haha jkk. Whenever I would take a break i noticed some sides which would be lack of appetite because while smoking your body adapts to the marijuana, which we all know as MUNCHIES. So depending on your tolerance and genetics it is definitely possible to lose weight smoking marijuana over the long term. From my experience most pot heads look like Hang Man. Skinny skinny skinny. Although while on cycle I smoke, helps me feed the machine, gives me a way of getting a buzz instead of drinking, helps you sleep at night oh & I feel it definitely helps ease the roid rage  My .02 cents.


----------



## Sabnock (Sep 1, 2011)

Alright, well here ya go for all who doubt the benefits of the miracle marijuana plant.

*"The  proportion of obese participants decreased with the frequency of  cannabis use", noting that respondents who reported using the substance  'three days per week or more' were least likely to be obese compared to  those who reported 'no cannabis use in the past 12 months. "Even if  cannabis consumption increases appetite, people using cannabis are less  likely to be obese than people who do not use cannabis."*

*Frequency Of Marijuana Use Associated With Lower Prevalence Of Obesity, Study Says - NORML*


----------



## Sabnock (Sep 1, 2011)

This video right here: Endocannabinoid System Network (ECSN) - ECS Full Length Animation - YouTube

Will show you all about the EndoCannabinoid System, which Marijuana works on, and how it can control our immune system and our metabolism. Still think Marijuana can't help people lose weight? Did you know that Marijuana has a chemical called THCV, that is an Appetite Suppressant? There is certainly MUCH MORE studying for us to do before we can exploit the full potential of this plant, and keeping us healthy... But until then, do your own research, and draw your own conclusions.


----------



## dsmith (Sep 1, 2011)

once you start losing weight by smoking marijuana , you're losing your life


----------



## Sabnock (Sep 1, 2011)

I didn't even have a life till i started smoking marijuana. Now i'm the healthiest i've been, i'm completely stable and balanced, have plenty of energy and actually enjoy working now. Of course you propagandists wouldn't know about that now would ya?


----------



## rocco0218 (Sep 1, 2011)

Jodi said:


> Oh gee....I don't know. Effects of marijuana on testosterone in male su... [J Theor Biol. 1983] - PubMed - NCBI


 

It can also cause gyno...so do it in moderation at the most!!


----------



## Sabnock (Sep 1, 2011)

People, please get your Marijuana "Facts" from RELIABLE SOURCES. Goto Norml.org or something like that. They have ALL the "Facts" on there, and have updated results from studies. Marijuana is NOT harmful AT ALL. When will you sheeple wake up to this? Forget the "Reefer Madness" scare tactic of the 30's. Everyone on here are responsible adults right? Then ffs, please get your "Facts" only from reliable sources, NOT some anti-marijuana propaganda bs. Listen to me, Marijuana is MEDICINE!, all this crap i hear about "Medical Marijuana is a sham, and nothing more than a movement to legalize Marijuana", it's nothing more than anti-drug propaganda, fed to you by the very same people, who are hiding the "Fact" that we have 100's of ALL OUT CANCER CURES we know about (Which Cannabis Oil "The oil extracted from the Marijuana Buds", can infact cure all cancers, and there is plenty of evidence out there to support it), yet because they are NATURAL plants or what not, they can't make a profit, the government is NOT interested in curing people, only making them sicker. There is PLENTY of evidence ALL OVER THE NET about all of this, and while some sheeple see this as some sort of "Conspiracy Theory", those who can understand history, and take the time to learn a bit about it, you would see for yourself. 

It's time to wake up sheeple, seriously all this Marijuana can affect this, or that, or can cause this or that, or is dangerous or harmful, or you don't need to smoke it, blah blah blah.... It's all nonsense, lies we all have been brought up to believe, and i DARE anyone to prove me otherwise, with nothing but truth and facts. Don't believe what i say, research it all for yourself. Hell, an ex DEA agent in like the 80's i think it was, said Marijuana, in it's natural form, is the safest substance known to man, meaning... The marijuana plant material: Buds, Stems, Leaves, Seeds etc.


----------



## rocco0218 (Sep 1, 2011)

Nobody is saying it doesn't have good medicinal and recreational uses...it does lower testosterone and it can cause gyno.


----------



## Sabnock (Sep 2, 2011)

Actually: NORML's Marijuana Health Mythology - NORML

As for Gyno, i've not heard one bit of conclusive 100% proof of it, and is still a myth.

Marijuana will NOT do ANY harm to your body whatsoever. Any and All attempts to say this plant "May" be harmful, has failed, and there is plenty of scientific proof outside of the US. People need to forget what they have been told about this plant, and research it themselves. Like i said, Norml.org is a very good site for starters.


----------



## Sabnock (Sep 2, 2011)

And before someone chimes in about "Smoking Marijuana can still be harmful"...

Well here ya go: Study Finds Marijuana Smokers Have Lower Cancer Risk Than Tobacco Smokers - NORML


----------



## nick52 (Sep 2, 2011)

interesting theres little risk with weed and it has helped me sleep self control is key when it comes to your diet and weed i like to smoke 1/4 of ajoint  with my pre-workout drink great focus  didnt arnold also smoke weed


----------



## keepitreal (Sep 10, 2011)

I've always preferred a few puffs to drinking, and have always found it funny when some drunk dumb fuck is talking shit about potheads being dumb when they're far more impaired than myself high.

Back at the end of high school when I took the ACT for college I scored a overall 31 while high out of my mind with a 35 in science (missed only one question in science)

So I thought gee what if the smoke is fucking with my performance on the ACT with all the short/long term memory shit that people spew, so I quit for over a month did all sorts of ACT prep work which I did not do before when I had taken it high and guess what I still got a 31 on it.  In my case it's obvious that it impaired my mental performance so fuck what some anti-weed people think is what I have always said.


----------



## keepitreal (Sep 10, 2011)

As far as weed and weight loss, I'd have to say the only way weed is going to make you put on weight is if you can't control your munchies, which is really more of a self control thing which I've never had weed impair my self control, 

furthermore I second that habitual smoking can lead to not being hungry and needing to smoke to stimulate appetite at all, no harvard study to back it up, just personal experience which to me is more important than some jack ass in a lab coat that's funded by the DEA to say "children drugs are bad"


----------



## keepitreal (Sep 10, 2011)

Oh and for the long term memory bullshit theory I've been smoking consistently for about 16 years now, yet have far better long term memory than 99% of the non smokers I meet.

To illustrate this fact I'll use my long term memory that some of you morons think should be shot with that long of use to recall a situation and reasoning of someone I knew back after I had been smoking for about a year.

This chic only smoked weed before she went for her runs usually 5-10 miles, her reasoning was that since weed is fat soluble that by smoking before she ran it would better open up the pathways to stored body fat allowing more fat to be burned.  I've never looked into this theory could be complete bullshit, but I've got to say she was in perfect shape.

A thought I get is that when doing boring long periods of cardio that weed could help you focus in on what your doing instead of having your mind wander, essentially enhance your focus for boring and mundane types of cardio.


----------



## keepitreal (Sep 10, 2011)

Something else just came to mind on how weed could effect weight loss...

There are tons of weight loss products on the market that claim they get there effects by combating the effects of stress related fat storage, these days a lot of people must be stressed lol, but really, for most people weed is a great source of stress relief so if they don't blow it by eating everything in sight then it seems pretty obvious that factor alone could cause weight loss.

of course, unless your one of those people that get all paranoid, usually people that don't smoke much and is most likely really them subconsciously being worried that someone will know they are high


----------



## Jonnman (Sep 10, 2011)

Can you lose weight by eatting shrooms?


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 10, 2011)

weed is the greatest on a bulk, just try to stick to your diet lol

there's no better feeling than crashing on the couch, a nice glow of post-workout endorphins running through you, protein shake in one hand and some ganja in the other 


IMO it's the only drug that fits well with a bodybuilding lifestyle, except maybe an occasional psychedelic venture


----------



## keepitreal (Sep 11, 2011)

I in no way condone children smoking weed but this video gave me a great laugh...






YouTube Video


----------



## keepitreal (Sep 11, 2011)

*Both sides of the argument these days*

This is how lame anti weed commercials have gotten






YouTube Video











However here's a much funnier and better way to look at it IMO 






YouTube Video


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 11, 2011)

what is this marijuana and what site can i order it from i want to lose weight..


----------



## keepitreal (Sep 11, 2011)

Jonnman said:


> Can you lose weight by eatting shrooms?



that should probably be a thread all of its own, but probably so


----------



## keepitreal (Sep 11, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> what is this marijuana and what site can i order it from i want to lose weight..



 

don't think there's a site for it, if there is a legit one pm me lol, 

but there are a lot of seed sources, guess your going to have to step away from the pc and go get some from your local DD


----------



## Merkaba (Sep 11, 2011)

Like OMG can you lose weight by popping xanax?


----------



## ooa4oo (Sep 21, 2011)

i like how this 4 yr old thread gets buried and resurfaces every 6 months or so.


----------



## blergs. (Jun 26, 2012)

danzik17 said:


> Back to the original question though, I wouldn't even consider it.  It just sounds like a sort of wish for an easy solution, and everyone knows quick/easy solutions for proper fat loss just don't exist.
> 
> Not only that, *smoking is proven to cause cancer*, not to mention the plethora of other lung or mouth related problems that can arise.



not smoking pot..... the "SMOKE" is not good, sure... but there are ALOT fo studies comming out showing BETTER function and POSITIVE effects from smoking pot. smokeign ciggs is just bad. there is no "good" in the tobacco. there is ALOT of good in my friend mr.pot.

also use a vaporizer if you dont want the smoke.......


----------



## blergs. (Jun 26, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> weed is the greatest on a bulk, just try to stick to your diet lol
> 
> *there's no better feeling than crashing on the couch, a nice glow of post-workout endorphins running through you, protein shake in one hand and some ganja in the other
> 
> ...




AMEN!

I use it medical daily.


----------



## Bobby L (Jun 29, 2012)

i smoke weed all the time for 10 years. i believe the actual smoking of weed keeps the weight for you. but if your a pure sloth who sits all day and stuffs his face with whatever he can find then you will gain weight. it has the same effect as smoking tobacco on the body.


----------



## Intense (Jun 29, 2012)

I never get the munchies anymore, I wish I did tho. Ultimate bulking agent. I used to clean out cabinets and fridges...


----------



## KelJu (Jun 29, 2012)

blergs. said:


> wichh is bullshit.
> 
> buddy its NOT as hallucinogen and its NOT a stim.
> 
> dotn say hesy this study form the 70's BLA BLA BLA. what so you agree with the movie "refeer madness" ????




How did I miss this horseshit. THC is a psychoactive drug classified by nearly all medical literature as a hallucinogen that can produce effects of stimulants and/or depressants. Look it the fuck up you stupid mother fucker! Look it up!

Don't post! 

Don't Reply! 


Take a second, use that new invention called google, and go look it up before you spout more retarded mental vomit. I have more experience with drugs that anybody I have ever met. I have done the research with my own body. Drugs are my passion and my hobby. I wrote college thesis papers on the pharmacology and neurophysiology of drugs. 

You are an insect compared to me in this department.


----------



## Faymus (Jul 2, 2012)

Oh man...I'd be so cut right now.


----------

